# The meeting people & finding friends thread



## stella_it84

*Finding European/American friends in DUBAI*

Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own. 
I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!

Stella


----------



## Man

Stella, I'll be there in 6 days...Try to hold on, and check back here


----------



## b00023384

hello there,
yeah it is boring without friends, and your in BurDubai, it isnt that nice of a place, i am currently in lebanon and il be in dubai tomorrow, 18 hours from now .
I can show u sum places, if u want
let me know if u still need comapny 
take care


----------



## meee

i live in Dubai marina, if ur intersted in going out sometimes as time allowed ,give ur email/contact


----------



## stella_it84

Man: ahahah okay I will try to hold on!!!


----------



## stive

*hi*

Hi

how you have been

Im stive and i m 23 y old, and i know that its very hard to find good place for live 
and you are also new in dubai, 

when i came here, i also suffering from this problem,
i have been here since last 11 months and i m still looking for good friend,

Here its very hard to find good friend, 

Abt my self 

i m very jolly and belive in god, i like to play guitar and singing

most of time i go to beach and stay their and play guitar cos still i dont have any friend, I dont know why..........


would you like to be my friend.......Stellla

i m waiting your Reply

Stive

My Cell No :SNIP/ I hope, we will meet very soon and promiss i will help you as much i can do it for you.

Trust me i M not like Others Person, I Realy need good friend

if you think in ur heart you will know that. i m not lying. 


Keep smiling and think positive, Don't take Tension Friend. 


Stive


----------



## Shinjuku

here we go again....


----------



## Man

stive said:


> Hi
> 
> how you have been
> 
> Im stive and i m 23 y old, and i know that its very hard to find good place for live
> and you are also new in dubai,
> 
> when i came here, i also suffering from this problem,
> i have been here since last 11 months and i m still looking for good friend,
> 
> Here its very hard to find good friend,
> 
> Abt my self
> 
> i m very jolly and belive in god, i like to play guitar and singing
> 
> most of time i go to beach and stay their and play guitar cos still i dont have any friend, I dont know why..........
> 
> 
> would you like to be my friend.......Stellla
> 
> i m waiting your Reply
> 
> Stive
> 
> My Cell No :SNIP/ I hope, we will meet very soon and promiss i will help you as much i can do it for you.
> 
> Trust me i M not like Others Person, I Realy need good friend
> 
> if you think in ur heart you will know that. i m not lying.
> 
> 
> Keep smiling and think positive, Don't take Tension Friend.
> 
> 
> Stive



It almost sounds like something somebody would say to you right before they mug you..This board is infested with trolls


----------



## Amtobi

Man said:


> This board is infested with trolls


Now that's shrek calling the kettle black... I'm outta here, this place is ridiculous!


----------



## Man

I'm not the one acting like Borat


----------



## Ogri750

Stella,

There have been get-togethers arranged by members of the forum previously which have had varying levels of success.

With the fast approach of the festive season, I wouldn't be surprised if another one gets suggested.

I would advise being careful when arranging to meet somone from here or any other forum. make sure someone else knows where you are going, what time you should be back etc and make sure it is a public place. I am not trying to scare you, but would you meet somebody this way in your home country?

I hope that your social life picks up for you, as Dubai has plenty to offer


----------



## Gavtek

Lol it seems half the single guys in Dubai prowl this forum waiting for new females to pounce on.


----------



## stive

Hi Gavtek,

Your thinking abt me wrong,

Don't think like that friend Pls. if you wanna talk me u can talk me 



stive


----------



## Gavtek

How about no?


----------



## Maz25

Ogri750 said:


> Stella,
> 
> There have been get-togethers arranged by members of the forum previously which have had varying levels of success.
> 
> With the fast approach of the festive season, I wouldn't be surprised if another one gets suggested.
> 
> I would advise being careful when arranging to meet somone from here or any other forum. make sure someone else knows where you are going, what time you should be back etc and make sure it is a public place. I am not trying to scare you, but would you meet somebody this way in your home country?
> 
> I hope that your social life picks up for you, as Dubai has plenty to offer


Couldn't agree more. I've been here just over one year and I've made some good friends and also met a few weirdos along the way.

Girls - please take care of yourself and don't do anything that you wouldn't do at home. This place is not as safe as you think it is and it can be so easy to land yourself in trouble! Stay safe!


----------



## Stravinsky

A long while ago I stopped people posting "meet me" posts on here, as we had a large number of them and it was becoming like a dating board.

It wasnt because of trying to be a spoilsport, or thinking people are stupid, or anything like that, but more a worry of the absolute dangers people can put themselves in by meeting strangers off an internet forum.


----------



## meee

Theoretically the concept is right not meeting any one in any place, and obviously, any meeting would be in a public place as a common sense!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sadly we have the same problem on the Egyptian board, Egyptian guys offering Arabic lessons, tours, coffee, be my friend help me with my English.
No Egyptian guy would offer to meet an Egyptian woman like this and I am sure it is the same for Arabs, so really in offering it he is insulting you.
Stay safe


----------



## jojo

I personally wouldnt dream of meeting anyone (arab, english, martian or otherwise) from a forum on my own. I'd also want to know a lot about them from the forum before even talking on the phone. As for giving out my phone number or any of my details on an open forum - no way. Its not just the people who are registered on here who can see it, anyone can find your phone number from anywhere in the world 

Jo xx


----------



## meee

jojo said:


> I personally wouldnt dream of meeting anyone (arab, english, martian or otherwise) from a forum on my own. I'd also want to know a lot about them from the forum before even talking on the phone. As for giving out my phone number or any of my details on an open forum - no way. Its not just the people who are registered on here who can see it, anyone can find your phone number from anywhere in the world
> 
> Jo xx


totally agree where online chatting would be also suffice


----------



## stella_it84

yeah u r right. But I mean I could potentially end up in trouble anytime, just walking down the street here in Bur Dubai. I mean either way I am alone and I've alone for weeks now. 
I am not looking for whatever anybody thinks here...just someone to talk to and hang out with. I live in an Indian area, not many Europeans are around here. I don't make as much mone as a British person here so I cant aford to live in a more central area like the WTC apartments and meet people there. I wish i had a choice, believe me. The last place I'd pick would be the internet.


----------



## jojo

stella_it84 said:


> yeah u r right. But I mean I could potentially end up in trouble anytime, just walking down the street here in Bur Dubai. I mean either way I am alone and I've alone for weeks now.
> I am not looking for whatever anybody thinks here...just someone to talk to and hang out with. I live in an Indian area, not many Europeans are around here. I don't make as much mone as a British person here so I cant aford to live in a more central area like the WTC apartments and meet people there. I wish i had a choice, believe me. The last place I'd pick would be the internet.


I seem to have made friends with people here in Spain in the strangest of places. I met a really good friend when I was house hunting, I went to view her house and we "hit it off". Another friend was my rental agent, she and her family are great. I got chatting to another friend in the local supermarket, she guessed I was british when I was struggling to ask someone something... then of course from those friends, I've met their friends and so it goes on! Also if you chat on here regualrly eventually you'll come across someone who lives near you and you'll maybe gel and start PMing and then eventually meet! Just dont try too hard, smile, be friendly and try to be the person you'd like to be friends with. Like most things, it'll happen when you least expect it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Man

stella_it84 said:


> I am not looking for whatever anybody thinks here....



I knew exactly what you were looking for Stella...Someone to do something with once and awhile, nothing more.


----------



## desres

QUOTE=stella_it84;214102]yeah u r right. But I mean I could potentially end up in trouble anytime, just walking down the street here in Bur Dubai. I mean either way I am alone and I've alone for weeks now. 
I am not looking for whatever anybody thinks here...just someone to talk to and hang out with. I live in an Indian area, not many Europeans are around here. I don't make as much mone as a British person here so I cant aford to live in a more central area like the WTC apartments and meet people there. I wish i had a choice, believe me. The last place I'd pick would be the internet.[/QUOTE]

_Hi Stella .. have sent you a PM with a couple of good websites for expat women in Dubai .. dont think its allowed to put them on here :confused2:

Anyway have a look .. 1 of them is a good social site & have ladies nights every week & u will def find someone on there to meet up with 
the other site do have some meet ups & give u a lot of info on expat living in Dubai .. good luck .... let me know how u go :cheer2:_


----------



## Man

jojo said:


> I personally wouldnt dream of meeting anyone from the internet.


Hold on Jojo..The whole worlds on the Internet so you say you wouldn't dream of meeting anyone from this world? Thats insane. I fell in love on the Internet. I fell madly, hopelessly, head over heels, could only happen once, nobody comes close, don't want anything else, I would marry her tomorrow, think about her every day, dream about her everynight in love on the Internet. And I'm not easily impressed and never in my wildest dreams did I dream that this could happen to me. Here's how she got me. #1) She's incredibly beautiful, and incredible irresistible combination of cute and sexy, hard and soft. #2) She's smart, intelligent, experienced, funny, considerate, thoughtful, humble yet confident, sweet, empathetic, non judgmental, and incredibly feminine..Just a mixture of everything thats good in this world. Thats all it took..Thousands of perfect posts, 50 great pictures, and one voice file posted and was wrecked. I'm wrecked

So don't bad mouth the Internet Jojo, especially since you make your living moderating a message board


----------



## Jewles

It is a fairly safe bet that her living doesn't come from being a mod on here.


----------



## stive

Hi

you will find good friend very soon.

lots of people are here, they also looking for good friend

go to beach and u will find European friend

All the best

Stive


----------



## Alina B

Hey Stella,
My name is Alina. I'm 25 as well and just got offered a job in the UAE and hope to be in Dubai by the New Years. If you are still there by that time, I'd like to connect.
Talk to you soon.


----------



## jojo

Man said:


> Hold on Jojo..The whole worlds on the Internet so you say you wouldn't dream of meeting anyone from this world? Thats insane. I fell in love on the Internet. I fell madly, hopelessly, head over heels, could only happen once, nobody comes close, don't want anything else, I would marry her tomorrow, think about her every day, dream about her everynight in love on the Internet. And I'm not easily impressed and never in my wildest dreams did I dream that this could happen to me. Here's how she got me. #1) She's incredibly beautiful, and incredible irresistible combination of cute and sexy, hard and soft. #2) She's smart, intelligent, experienced, funny, considerate, thoughtful, humble yet confident, sweet, empathetic, non judgmental, and incredibly feminine..Just a mixture of everything thats good in this world. Thats all it took..Thousands of perfect posts, 50 great pictures, and one voice file posted and was wrecked. I'm wrecked
> 
> So don't bad mouth the Internet Jojo, especially since you make your living moderating a message board


And the moral of your story???? dont meet people you dont know from the internet


Jo


----------



## Man

jojo said:


> And the moral of your story???? dont meet people you dont know from the internet
> 
> 
> Jo


You can find the "love of your life" on the internets...It's the greatest invention since sliced bread. Now that woman doesn't know I even exsist and any kind of meeting is an impossible dream, but i'm so glad to have crossed paths with her... I was becoming jaded. I like the internet- Do you think i'd ever meet someone living in New Zealand (like you) without it? I don't even know where New Zealand is!? Is it near Dubai?


----------



## Man

Ah its near Australia!

I see it


----------



## Stravinsky

Man said:


> So don't bad mouth the Internet Jojo, especially since you make your living moderating a message board


You're having a laugh aren't you!

The people who moderate on here do it on their own time, unpaid. What on earth made you think they get paid for it


----------



## Man

Don't let them fool you my friend..I hope you're getting a least a small piece of the pie?

expatforum.com Estimated Worth $72452.5 USD by websiteoutlook


----------



## Pixels

Hi Stella,

Have been in Dubai for the past 6 months, have been extremely busy with settling down at work and at home that I didn't have the chance to see Dubai and socialize, all the people I know here have left so as well I hate going out alone, if you feel like hanging out with a female buddy for shopping, drink, discovering Dubai and the surroundings, let me know
Ciao


----------



## Stravinsky

Man said:


> Don't let them fool you my friend..I hope you're getting a least a small piece of the pie?
> 
> expatforum.com Estimated Worth $72452.5 USD by websiteoutlook


They dont fool me  I know that site estimate. I run my own forum site as well. But we do it because we want to, not because we get paid


----------



## jojo

Man said:


> So don't bad mouth the Internet Jojo, especially since you make your living moderating a message board


If you actually spent more time reading what was said to you rather than thinking up smart replies and stupid comments, you'd see that I didnt "bad mouth" the internet. I am simply stating that it is very dangerous and unadviseable to physically "meet" people who you have only had conversations with on the net! 

Social network sites and forums can draw some very strange people who masquerade as whatever they think people are looking for and not all of them are not what they seem.

Thats why we dont advise leaving phone numbers or email addresses on here for the whole world to see - you're simply asking for trouble.

As for getting paid, er... no, I dont get paid, none of us do. I do it out of loyalty to the forum. Its a nice forum that occasionally needs managing



Jo xx


----------



## aldog

*Title*



stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


Yeah this place sort of sucks for doing things especially alone.Im from Buffalo New York, I have been here over a year and have not made too many friends, mainly because all my co-workers are 20 years older and married. I just moved here to Dubai from Abu Dhabi cause the rent is lower,I'd like to meet some people as well, so if you want to contact me feel free. Alex


----------



## Elphaba

aldog said:


> Yeah this place sort of sucks for doing things especially alone.Im from Buffalo New York, I have been here over a year and have not made too many friends, mainly because all my co-workers are 20 years older and married. I just moved here to Dubai from Abu Dhabi cause the rent is lower,I'd like to meet some people as well, so if you want to contact me feel free. Alex


Dear ALex

Judging by your post in the other thread, it isn't hard to see why you have no friends.

-


----------



## stella_it84

Hi everyone! Thanks a lot for your msgs...especially the moderators, they were both very nice! 
I have just been so sad lately and I need a break. The only time I feel at peace is during work because I'm around ppl and I don't have to be alone in a hotel room. So I need anything that will get my mind off of my thoughts for a while.

FOR ALDOG: I tried to get in contact with you but I can't! Send me a ptv msg so that I can reply because I don't know how to send ptv msgs to ppl....

thanks again

Stella


----------



## Gavtek

You need 5 posts to use PM's I think so you need to post once more to be the object of every online lothario in Dubai's attention


----------



## stella_it84

lollet me try


----------



## stella_it84

ALDOG: just post one more here so u can reply and see pvt msgs. Also I sent u one with my contact

Stella


----------



## aldog

stella_it84 said:


> ALDOG: just post one more here so u can reply and see pvt msgs. Also I sent u one with my contact
> 
> Stella


Hi Stella, I received your message with contact info. Alex


----------



## Veronica

stella_it84 said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks a lot for your msgs...especially the moderators, they were both very nice!
> I have just been so sad lately and I need a break. The only time I feel at peace is during work because I'm around ppl and I don't have to be alone in a hotel room. So I need anything that will get my mind off of my thoughts for a while.
> 
> FOR ALDOG: I tried to get in contact with you but I can't! Send me a ptv msg so that I can reply because I don't know how to send ptv msgs to ppl....
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Stella


Stella if you had read aldogs posts on another thread you would be running a mile from him. You certainly wouldnt be wanting to contact him.


----------



## chunkykitty

to Aldog. if this place is sucks why r u still here? hmmmm let me guess. probably it is not this sucks


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> Stella if you had read aldogs posts on another thread you would be running a mile from him. You certainly wouldnt be wanting to contact him.


You never know who you're dealing with EITHER WAY. They may both find that neither are what they seem LOL Thats the danger of instantly "making friends" with profiles on forums

Jo xxx


----------



## chunkykitty

JoJo, u mean that she is not an italian lonely gal? mayb she\he is one of them >>>> under cover, with a long dish dash and a baseball cap?


----------



## jojo

chunkykitty said:


> JoJo, u mean that she is not an italian lonely gal? mayb she\he is one of them >>>> under cover, with a long dish dash and a baseball cap?


a "long dish dash" or a tiny one ????? LOL

I dont know, but you really do have to accept that there are people out there who may not be what or who they seem. Theres some strange folk about and it is so very easy to "have a laugh", mess around or worse on social network sites and open forums. Hense all of our warnings on here about phone numbers, e-mail addresses !

Jo xxx


----------



## chunkykitty

cops here do wear this closes, loooong dress (dish dash), and a baseball cap. so, u never know who he, she meeting with.


----------



## jojo

Heres a copy of something I posted on another countries forum on here to try to explain my thoughts on the subject - please take it on board



jojo said:


> I am still totally and utterly horrified that people can put their phone numbers/e-mails on an open forum!! How on earth do you know who you are giving your numbers to??? Even if it is just for the people who ask for them, how do you know that they are who they say they are?? they could be absolutely anybody! You wouldnt allow your children to do this so what on earth are you thinking????? And that applies to those you intend to receive your number and use it! What about all the millions of people who arent even members of this forum? They all get to see it, they get to know your name, where you are living and the details you leave on here....... So when someone phones you and says they're from here and they know your profile name and what you've said - how do you know they're the intended receiver of your number. Even if they are, how do you know that they're not gonna keep pestering you or that they are who they say they are??? How do you know anything? How do you know they've not just been released form prison and are sitting in an internet café looking for someone to fleece??
> 
> I'm sorry, but for the life of me, I think its total madness and so very dangerous! At best you could get phone calls and be bothered by all sorts that you dont know and at worst.........????
> 
> Please stop it
> 
> Rant over
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## aldog

chunkykitty said:


> to Aldog. if this place is sucks why r u still here? hmmmm let me guess. probably it is not this sucks


Chunkycat, I dont know how things are in Kryghestan or wherever, but frankly I am entitled to have an opinion as much as you. It is in my interpretation that the UAE's emirates of Abu Dhabi and Dubai, have little to offer aside from high paying jobs for those lucky enough to have an education. I am here for this reason. Sand dunes are fun. The water is beautiful. Malls are Malls and they are plentiful, but I dont fancy shopping. Muscat is beautiful. The rest is generally a bunch of overpriced garbage that the deluded masses have yet to recognize as such, or are in denial about. THIS IS MY OPINION. DO I NEED A DISCLAIMER????!!!!!!!! reply if you like but dont keep making personal attacks on character based on OPINION. Peace love and brotherhood.


----------



## Veronica

aldog said:


> Chunkycat, I dont know how things are in Kryghestan or wherever, but frankly I am entitled to have an opinion as much as you. It is in my interpretation that the UAE's emirates of Abu Dhabi and Dubai, have little to offer aside from high paying jobs for those lucky enough to have an education. I am here for this reason. Sand dunes are fun. The water is beautiful. Malls are Malls and they are plentiful, but I dont fancy shopping. Muscat is beautiful. The rest is generally a bunch of overpriced garbage that the deluded masses have yet to recognize as such, or are in denial about. THIS IS MY OPINION. DO I NEED A DISCLAIMER????!!!!!!!! reply if you like but dont keep making personal attacks on character based on OPINION. Peace love and brotherhood.


Kettle, pot andblack are words that spring to mind here. 
You brand all women in Dubai as whores and worse

Quote"Yeah I here you Bro. I am 28 from the USA, same ****, all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy, so essentially the same thing. Maybe hit on some of the women working at carrefour or something, then again, it could be just a cover for prostitution, and they dont speak english very well, and when people see you with one they think she is a 'tute any how, so I dont know. been here 15 months, unless you want to go out to the clubs every week and spend 500 dirhams on overpriced drinks, dance around to idiotic 'music' , sift through the women trying to spy a decent one and inhale 2 packs worth of second-hand smoke. Truthfully this damned place pisses me off pretty bad. " unquote

How dare you object when other people speak their minds about your questionable character.


----------



## Elphaba

aldog said:


> Chunkycat, I dont know how things are in Kryghestan or wherever, but frankly I am entitled to have an opinion as much as you. It is in my interpretation that the UAE's emirates of Abu Dhabi and Dubai, have little to offer aside from high paying jobs for those lucky enough to have an education. I am here for this reason. Sand dunes are fun. The water is beautiful. Malls are Malls and they are plentiful, but I dont fancy shopping. Muscat is beautiful. The rest is generally a bunch of overpriced garbage that the deluded masses have yet to recognize as such, or are in denial about. THIS IS MY OPINION. DO I NEED A DISCLAIMER????!!!!!!!! reply if you like but dont keep making personal attacks on character based on OPINION. Peace love and brotherhood.




As all users will have noted this offensive and unsavory character has been banned. This attitude and aggression will not be tolerated on this forum.

I actually feel sorry for 'Aldog' as he clearly has no friends and has no real idea about what Dubai is about. His loss, but no one else's.

-


----------



## mrbig

Thats 2 americans in 1 week Elphaba. You're on a roll. lol
I think it was just one person though. man=aldog


----------



## Veronica

mrbig said:


> Thats 2 americans in 1 week Elphaba. You're on a roll. lol
> I think it was just one person though. man=aldog


Not possible unless he can be in two places at once.


----------



## chunkykitty

I was born and raised in Kyrgizia, and im proud of it. i work and live in Dubai. i do speak 5 languages and im proud of it too. i do have multicultural friends and i do cherish them. and is no perfect place in whole world, but i chose to stay and live here, while this country needs me. Wish you all well.


----------



## mrbig

Veronica said:


> Not possible unless he can be in two places at once.


Did you do an ip check veronica?
Because I could say I am in america right now and you wouldnt know.
double  back at you


----------



## mrbig

chunkykitty said:


> I was born and raised in Kyrgizia, and im proud of it. i work and live in Dubai. i do speak 5 languages and im proud of it too. i do have multicultural friends and i do cherish them. and is no perfect place in whole world, but i chose to stay and live here, while this country needs me. Wish you all well.


I like your user name.


----------



## chunkykitty

as my husband says, its beter to have some meet, then bones


----------



## Veronica

mrbig said:


> Did you do an ip check veronica?
> Because I could say I am in america right now and you wouldnt know.
> double  back at you


Nope you are in the UAE. 
IP provider Emirates telecommuncations:tongue1:

I never take anyone atface value


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> Nope you are in the UAE.
> IP provider Emirates telecommuncations:tongue1:
> 
> I never take anyone atface value


nah, Veronica, you should be honest and say its our telepathic skills LOL!!! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> nah, Veronica, you should be honest and say its our telepathic skills LOL!!! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


SSSHHHHH!!!! I didnt want everyone to know about that


----------



## mrbig

Veronica said:


> Nope you are in the UAE.
> IP provider Emirates telecommuncations:tongue1:
> 
> I never take anyone atface value


well play'd mam, well play'd...


----------



## Elphaba

Surely I am not the only one who finds it odd that a man joins the forum and his first two posts are to female posters suggesting that they meet with him?

This is not a dating agency.

-


----------



## pantaloons

Wow, you moderators put up with a lot of garbage. Thanks for trying to keep the creeps at bay. 

To the American lady to originally posted this - I know it's hard to meet new people in a new place, especially for us ladies (assuming you're not a creepy guy posing as a girl - no offence). 
I'm not faring so well myself, but I think it takes perseverance. It seems like everyone from back home knew someone who knew someone who had been to Dubai. Network your ass off and see if any friends from home know someone who is still here or who still have friends here and try to get an email address. Trying to make friends with people recommended by your friends or friends-of-friends may help weed out the dirtbags. Good luck to you


----------



## stella_it84

pantaloons said:


> Wow, you moderators put up with a lot of garbage. Thanks for trying to keep the creeps at bay.
> 
> To the American lady to originally posted this - I know it's hard to meet new people in a new place, especially for us ladies (assuming you're not a creepy guy posing as a girl - no offence).
> I'm not faring so well myself, but I think it takes perseverance. It seems like everyone from back home knew someone who knew someone who had been to Dubai. Network your ass off and see if any friends from home know someone who is still here or who still have friends here and try to get an email address. Trying to make friends with people recommended by your friends or friends-of-friends may help weed out the dirtbags. Good luck to you


Well pal, I am the original poster here and first off I can guarantee u I am a woman, probably more than u can imagine. Secondly, sorry to disappoint you, but I am ITALIAN, not American and I still don't understand where u got that from. 
Anyway, cheers


----------



## UK-Guy

*Hi Stella*



stella_it84 said:


> Well pal, I am the original poster here and first off I can guarantee u I am a woman, probably more than u can imagine. Secondly, sorry to disappoint you, but I am ITALIAN, not American and I still don't understand where u got that from.
> Anyway, cheers


It wasnt me that said you were American for some strange reason I got the message sent to me. Anyway how are you guys finding Dubai ?


----------



## Herculeis

hello stella , i'll be also expat in dubai soon and i've same concerns .
Is there any way to create a group and club and we can meet there once per week.


----------



## jojo

stella_it84 said:


> Well pal, I am the original poster here and first off I can guarantee u I am a woman, probably more than u can imagine.


Perhaps you could explain how on earth you could be more of a woman than he can imagine??? This is not a porn forum, that comment seems to suggest thats what you think you are posting on????

Jo xxx


----------



## pantaloons

Sorry, my bad. But it looks like you misread posts too - I'm female as well, hence the "us girls". Didn't mean to cause offence. Good luck to you out there. 



stella_it84 said:


> Well pal, I am the original poster here and first off I can guarantee u I am a woman, probably more than u can imagine. Secondly, sorry to disappoint you, but I am ITALIAN, not American and I still don't understand where u got that from.
> Anyway, cheers


----------



## bdb

I think moving to a new country, esp by yourself, is always hard during the first few months when you dont know anybody. But the good thing about Dubai is that most people are quite friendly and open, and yes that includes the Indians also, who can be great friends btw 

Stella since you are Italian, then you should definitely be able to cope with the horny dudes out here in Dubai. And if they should get out of line, you should know that as a woman you can have them land in jail for harassing you! 

Other than that, if you really want to stay in the same group (that is Italian/European/"white") then maybe you should check out Facebook, I am sure they got lots of groups with expats in Dubai and stuff. I actually face a lot of westerners in my line of work daily, and believe it or not, a lot of Italians live in Dubai (of course not as much as the Brits or the Germany  )


----------



## joker

Hey Stella,

Its nt true dat indians dnt knw english....u can try it out on me.....i bet....tk care...bfn....


----------



## Gavtek

joker said:


> Its nt true dat indians dnt knw english


I don't know what that is, but it's not English!


----------



## Xpat

haha this thread is hilarious. There are many italians out here and I met many of them via this forum and the social group scene.


----------



## groover9

wow.. this is a really funny thread!!


----------



## jojo

groover9 said:


> wow.. this is a really funny thread!!



Why??

Jo xx


----------



## groover9

because everyone's just writing random stuff! 
i think the person who posted wanted to know how to meet people.. and probably know where are the fun places to go and what are 'safe' places here in dubai! .. instead everyones msging to 'meet up'!

btw, can someone please post a list of fun evening places here in dubai.. i'm still trying to find a really good sports bar, and i live in the downtown area. (just moved here not more than 3 weeks ago!)


----------



## jojo

groover9 said:


> because everyone's just writing random stuff!
> i think the person who posted wanted to know how to meet people.. and probably know where are the fun places to go and what are 'safe' places here in dubai! .. instead everyones msging to 'meet up'!
> 
> btw, can someone please post a list of fun evening places here in dubai.. i'm still trying to find a really good sports bar, and i live in the downtown area. (just moved here not more than 3 weeks ago!)


I think you do need to find some places to go if this thread is your idea of fun LOL!

Jo xx


----------



## groover9

point. 

i just joined! no need to rip on me.. i'll get off soon enough..
i'm not the one with 6,000 posts


----------



## jojo

groover9 said:


> point.
> 
> i just joined! no need to rip on me.. i'll get off soon enough..
> i'm not the one with 6,000 posts


 I've been here longer and talk too much !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> I've been here longer and talk too much !!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep, poor jojo has verbal diarrhoea. She cant stop blathering
she has to come here to give her families ears a rest.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> Yep, poor jojo has verbal diarrhoea. She cant stop blathering
> she has to come here to give her families ears a rest.:clap2::clap2::clap2:



Thanx for that Veronica 

Jo xxx


----------



## UK-Guy

*Hi*



groover9 said:


> wow.. this is a really funny thread!!


Hi dont worry about asking. Your new to the city. We are normally in Brastie or the Marina area which is cool. Let me know when your free I can into you to some people. Do you play any sports ?


----------



## Thom

Ciao Stella, I am Thomas, 24 years old. I moved from Paris 5 months ago. I will be going back to France for vacation during christmas/new year eve. Ski Dubai is nice but its not the real deal... I have few friends but based in Abu Dhabi so I am trying to meet people in Dubai. Anyway if you wanna get in touch, send me a PM and we will try to organize something.


----------



## Jack Dowsan

*Marry Christ Max*

Hi,

Wish you Marry Christmax Stella,

I heard about Rome.

romania is very cold country...is that right...

and how is climate of Rome.


And Don't Worry about Friend, You Will find Good friend's

I hope you will reply my this forum


Jack


----------



## funfunfun

*meet new ppl and have fun*

hello, i am lily, i've been in dubai for quite sometime but have been very busy with work:ranger:, so i decided to change the routine and have more fuuuuun i do have friends and would like to make some new friends as well who share the same interestlane: if you are interested drop me an e-mail 

sorry if i used to wrong page to post this, i'm very new at this thing 
Rgrds
Lily


----------



## Jynxgirl

And those interests are?


----------



## buddyab

ok tell me more about you and give me a PM you can join to our group

cheers 

by


----------



## MKB

*hi*



funfunfun said:


> hello, i am lily, i've been in dubai for quite sometime but have been very busy with work:ranger:, so i decided to change the routine and have more fuuuuun i do have friends and would like to make some new friends as well who share the same interestlane: if you are interested drop me an e-mail
> 
> sorry if i used to wrong page to post this, i'm very new at this thing
> Rgrds
> Lily




hi lily,

I am fairly new to dis place... would b nice to make some new frnds....
my email id is myrbhutada at hotmail dot com...
would b nice to meet for some coffee, drinks, dinner etc...do lemme knw


----------



## jojo

It amusing how the men come out and answer these threads from people implying that they are "lonely females" and wishing to make friends lol!!! Its nice to know that there are such a friendly and helpful bunch on here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp

jojo said:


> It amusing how the men come out and answer these threads from people implying that they are "lonely females" and wishing to make friends lol!!! Its nice to know that there are such a friendly and helpful bunch on here!!
> 
> Jo xxx


And those that speak in text...

Yuk!


----------



## Soph

stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


Hi Stella! My name is Sophie, i'm 24 and English, i fully understand how you feel! I just moved over here with my husband and while he is at work i go all day without taking to another person! How long are you over here for? It's not easy to meet people as its not really a woman friendly country either! This is the first time i've used this so i'm still getting used to things! Looking forward to hearing to hearing form you


----------



## akkoroth

stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


Dear Stella,

Welcome to UAE and to this forum. Probably you are migrating to a hostile culture for the first time. It will have it's own problems due to cultural, demographic and standards & life styles differences. I am sure you would definitely learn to settle and compromise in a matter of time. It is certainly your liberty and right to have friends of your choice. As far as my knowledge goes, there are more Indians who use proper English better than any other national average. FYI, you will find more Indians where ever you go in UAE. Is it not better to be aligned with such a community rather than being critical about them? 

Please do not try to segregate human beings by colour and race in the 21st century.

Best regards,
akkoroth


----------



## sugarcubes

*hey .. ?*

Hey stella .. 
I'll be moving to Dubai in Feb .. and would also be looking for a new company to explore the city .. We can hang out .. 
PS: was in Milan and Venice for vacations in 2009 .. awesome place ... missed out on Rome due to shortage of time .. 
Send me ur email contact ... so we can get in touch when I'm there ... 

Cheers...
__________________





stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


----------



## Roy_Boy

Hi all,

I am moving to Dubai this Friday and I too am interested in meeting new people.

I am a 26 year old from Spain and I will be working as a sales representative for the whole Middle East (GCC). I am very much looking forward to living in Dubai and I have been doing quite a bit of reading on the place.

Do you guys organise meet ups or something along those lines? 

Would love to hear back. 

In any case my msn is



Take care


----------



## sugarcubes

Roy .. 
I move in Feb .. 
would love to hang out and meet new ppl !
lets catch up once I am there.

Cheers.



Roy_Boy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai this Friday and I too am interested in meeting new people.
> 
> I am a 26 year old from Spain and I will be working as a sales representative for the whole Middle East (GCC). I am very much looking forward to living in Dubai and I have been doing quite a bit of reading on the place.
> 
> Do you guys organise meet ups or something along those lines?
> 
> Would love to hear back.
> 
> In any case my msn is
> 
> 
> 
> Take care


----------



## Lisap1

Soph said:


> Hi Stella! My name is Sophie, i'm 24 and English, i fully understand how you feel! I just moved over here with my husband and while he is at work i go all day without taking to another person! How long are you over here for? It's not easy to meet people as its not really a woman friendly country either! This is the first time i've used this so i'm still getting used to things! Looking forward to hearing to hearing form you


Hi Sophie, I moved to Dubai with my husband, and I'm not working at the moment. Where are you living? Its difficult to meet people when you're not working. I have met people through friends of friends, but they all have jobs so I spend most days by myself. Be great to hear from you or anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## Soph

Lisap1 said:


> Hi Sophie, I moved to Dubai with my husband, and I'm not working at the moment. Where are you living? Its difficult to meet people when you're not working. I have met people through friends of friends, but they all have jobs so I spend most days by myself. Be great to hear from you or anyone in a similar situation.



Hiya  when did you move here? I live in JLT, what about you? I know what you mean, my husbands work friends are lovely but they all work different shifts so its hard to arrange times to go out! Where in England are you from?


----------



## Lisap1

Soph said:


> Hiya  when did you move here? I live in JLT, what about you? I know what you mean, my husbands work friends are lovely but they all work different shifts so its hard to arrange times to go out! Where in England are you from?


Hey, I live in JLT too! We moved to this part of Dubai in December. How long have you been here? I'm originally from South Wales and my husband is from durham. Where are you from? are you enjoying it out here?


----------



## Soph

Lisap1 said:


> Hey, I live in JLT too! We moved to this part of Dubai in December. How long have you been here? I'm originally from South Wales and my husband is from durham. Where are you from? are you enjoying it out here?


My husband has been here since September last year and i came over for good on Xmas eve so not long at all! I'm from Kent and my husband is from Norfolk, how long have you been married for? I do enjoy it but is's such a culture shock! What about you?


----------



## Lisap1

Soph said:


> My husband has been here since September last year and i came over for good on Xmas eve so not long at all! I'm from Kent and my husband is from Norfolk, how long have you been married for? I do enjoy it but is's such a culture shock! What about you?


We've been married for about 9 weeks now! We were due to get married in June this year, but as we were coming out here we thought it best to do it legally. We still have the big day planned. And you? I really like it out here. Love the weather and night life.


----------



## Soph

Lisap1 said:


> We've been married for about 9 weeks now! We were due to get married in June this year, but as we were coming out here we thought it best to do it legally. We still have the big day planned. And you? I really like it out here. Love the weather and night life.


We got married in July, we to were going to do it a year later, but like you said it makes things a lot easier out here if you are married! Where abouts in JLT are you? I'm in Green Lakes, near one of the metro stops. Are you on Facebook?


----------



## Lisap1

Soph said:


> We got married in July, we to were going to do it a year later, but like you said it makes things a lot easier out here if you are married! Where abouts in JLT are you? I'm in Green Lakes, near one of the metro stops. Are you on Facebook?


Yep, Green Lakes too! Im on facebook. be good to catch up, go shopping or meet for a drink? Search using


----------



## Soph

Lisap1 said:


> Yep, Green Lakes too! Im on facebook. be good to catch up, go shopping or meet for a drink? Search using


What are the chances?! Are you in S1,2 or 3? That sounds great i'd love to. I searched and only 2 ppl came up, is your profile picture of just your head, do you have blond hair and a fringe? The other one was 2 kids with face paint on? It didn't reconise your email address? My full name , i think i'm in the Dubai network? Im a bit of a computer retard so you'll have to bare with me lol


----------



## Lisap1

Soph said:


> What are the chances?! Are you in S1,2 or 3? That sounds great i'd love to. I searched and only 2 ppl came up, is your profile picture of just your head, do you have blond hair and a fringe? The other one was 2 kids with face paint on? It didn't reconise your email address? My full name , i think i'm in the Dubai network? Im a bit of a computer retard so you'll have to bare with me lol


I'm the one with fringe.. no face paint and certainly no kids!! not yet anyway! Lets organise something. Add me on FB and we'll chat there!


----------



## tierento

What about Australians ?? You don't want to meet any  

Do come across many in Dubai? There must be an Aussie cricket team in town ...


----------



## Lisap1

tierento said:


> What about Australians ?? You don't want to meet any
> 
> Do come across many in Dubai? There must be an Aussie cricket team in town ...


Not sure why Aussies were left off the list! 

I have a couple of friends from Adelaide out here. Not sure about the cricket team but I'm sure you'll sniff one out!


----------



## stella_it84

Well I'm glad I amused somebody with this thread (like that dude from the cool United States of America the Land of the Free). I posted it to find someone. I am tired of people that post stuff without knowing the place first. Maybe some people here have the kind of money to go around bars and clubs every night to meet people. I don't. This would be my last resort. I do not enjoy posting online to find friends and I never had to do it back home (Italy).


----------



## Gavtek

How are you finding Dubai so far?


----------



## stella_it84

Gavtek said:


> How are you finding Dubai so far?



Boring as hell lol


----------



## Elphaba

stella_it84 said:


> Boring as hell lol


Seriously?? There is loads to do here & the daytime weather is perfect right now.

-


----------



## M123

stella_it84 said:


> Boring as hell lol


I came here a few months ago from the UK and didn't know many people, but friends do build up.

I don't socialise with my work colleagues nor neighbours.

The thing I notice about here and social relationships is that people are very very superficial here. Many people are here solely for the money (I'm here to enjoy life for a few years with better weather and similar living standards).

What I found was great, is that lots of friends visit Dubai regularly, so that helps kill time.

Also, many of my friends back home have friends that are working/living here. They have put me in touch with a few of them and my circle has grown that way.

I'm sure you have some friends in Italy who know people that work here, and they can introduce you via email/facebook or something and when you meet with them you'll meet their friends etc.

As I said, I probably felt bored and annoyed initially but that quickly changes when you meet people.


----------



## Elphaba

M123 said:


> I came here a few months ago from the UK and didn't know many people, but friends do build up.
> 
> I don't socialise with my work colleagues nor neighbours.
> 
> The thing I notice about here and social relationships is that *people are very very **superficial here*. Many people are here solely for the money (I'm here to enjoy life for a few years with better weather and similar living standards).
> 
> What I found was great, is that lots of friends visit Dubai regularly, so that helps kill time.
> 
> Also, many of my friends back home have friends that are working/living here. They have put me in touch with a few of them and my circle has grown that way.
> 
> I'm sure you have some friends in Italy who know people that work here, and they can introduce you via email/facebook or something and when you meet with them you'll meet their friends etc.
> 
> As I said, I probably felt bored and annoyed initially but that quickly changes when you meet people.


Sorry, but I have to take issue with that comment. There are certainly quite a few superficial people in Dubai, same as anywhere, but we are NOT all like that.

-


----------



## M123

Elphaba said:


> Sorry, but I have to take issue with that comment. There are certainly quite a few superficial people in Dubai, same as anywhere, but we are NOT all like that.
> 
> -


Thanks Captain Obvious 

Of course I'm not referring to everyone, otherwise I'd be calling myself that, and I did say in the very next sentence that 'many people' are like that (not all).

Why so defensive lol


----------



## Elphaba

M123 said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious
> 
> Of course I'm not referring to everyone, otherwise I'd be calling myself that, and I did say in the very next sentence that 'many people' are like that (not all).
> 
> Why so defensive lol


You should perhaps think twice about making such sweeping statements and thus insulting everyone on this board...

-


----------



## stella_it84

Well no I just have one italian friend but I met him here and he lives far away from me anyway. Some people are here wiht the purpose if saving maoney it's true and that is sad. I understand if you make like 7000 a month then yes you try to stay home to save as much as you can. But I know some people that make over 30000 a month, get the house and bills paid for, car insurance and even gas paid for, and they get 5% off every time they go to certain stores. And still these people stay at home every single day "to save money". Come on. You make over 30000 and they are all yours you don't have to pay for anything else and still you choose to be LAME. So yes because of these people I am alone. They don't even go out on the weeks ends. I am sick and tired. I'm sure there is a lot to do here, but with the right people. it's sad very very sad


----------



## M123

Elphaba said:


> You should perhaps think twice about making such sweeping statements and thus insulting everyone on this board...
> 
> -


Most people I speak to agree with this opinion, especially expats. You may disagree but you are taking my post out of context. The general nature of the statement should be obvious, and not to be taken as a literal 'insult to everyone'.

From your comments, it appears you are in agreement with me, and even if you didn't, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Nomad80

Elphaba said:


> Sorry, but I have to take issue with that comment. There are certainly quite a few superficial people in Dubai, same as anywhere, but we are NOT all like that.
> 
> -



I realise im a noob in this forum, but Ive lived in Dubai for most of my 28 years and I can pretty confirm that this place has gotten extremely superficial. I'm not saying this to troll or broadly insult - but it's just saddened me how the city has morphed. 

It's become so much about who you're seen with and where - and the more I scan this forum it confirms my observation of what a pseudo-cosmopolitan place this city has become. but thats a subject for another rant on another day.

Hey *stella_it84* I'm sorry you haven't found any people (read: Indians) who speak English yet - give our lot another 50 years - we'll get there, promise!


on a serious note: join a volunteer group or a gym class - I'm sure you'll find people you can blend with there.


----------



## M123

stella_it84 said:


> Well no I just have one italian friend but I met him here and he lives far away from me anyway. Some people are here wiht the purpose if saving maoney it's true and that is sad. I understand if you make like 7000 a month then yes you try to stay home to save as much as you can. But I know some people that make over 30000 a month, get the house and bills paid for, car insurance and even gas paid for, and they get 5% off every time they go to certain stores. And still these people stay at home every single day "to save money". Come on. You make over 30000 and they are all yours you don't have to pay for anything else and still you choose to be LAME. So yes because of these people I am alone. They don't even go out on the weeks ends. I am sick and tired. I'm sure there is a lot to do here, but with the right people. it's sad very very sad


Yea but even people back in your home in Italy must know people here, it really makes a difference, because you've reduced some of the likelihood that you may meet someone not to your liking.

As Nomad says, joining certain groups (or even charity work etc) can be fulfilling and you'll meet people with similar interests.

I had similar views to you a few months ago but it does get better as time progresses. 

The people you know who want to save money? find cheaper places to go to 

I'm in my late twenties as are my friends, and generally we don't go nuts spending money, there are plenty of places that are affordable even for your cheap friends.


----------



## Nomad80

Agreed w/ everything *M123 * said

elaborating on my suggestions : try _FitnessFirst_'s gym classes (I assure you they aren't paying me to say this) , depending on your location, you could run into a more western-centric crowd and you are almost guaranteed to socialise afterwards


for a weekend thing consider _Volunteerindubai _ (google them) - the head Lola Lopez is an absolute darling and you get to meet a bunch of people while doing some pretty spiffy work

Once you build up more friends you can then drop the gym and saving the world and go burn orphanages just like us cool underground kids

FYI: That last bit was a joke and not an endorsement of criminal activity


----------



## cairo

*Friendship in Dubai*

as i am considering moving to Dubai 
woul love to know some members and have some chats with them before travelling

If any members are interested plz feel free to send me in a pvt message so we can chat on yahoo or msn 

thnx


----------



## stella_it84

Nomad80 said:


> Agreed w/ everything *M123 * said
> 
> elaborating on my suggestions : try _FitnessFirst_'s gym classes (I assure you they aren't paying me to say this) , depending on your location, you could run into a more western-centric crowd and you are almost guaranteed to socialise afterwards
> 
> 
> for a weekend thing consider _Volunteerindubai _ (google them) - the head Lola Lopez is an absolute darling and you get to meet a bunch of people while doing some pretty spiffy work
> 
> Once you build up more friends you can then drop the gym and saving the world and go burn orphanages just like us cool underground kids
> 
> FYI: That last bit was a joke and not an endorsement of criminal activity


ahahha that was a good one
But not seriously thanks for the tips. I will definitely look into that. Yeah I know probably two Indians that speak english quite well, good enought to understand if I speak fast. Last night I went to this club Scarletts at the Emirates Towers for ladys night all by myself. The good thing is I got a free beer. The bad thing, they thought I was a prostitute. Thats what they usually do apparently. I didn't even know. I just said well its ladys night and its free no one will want to come so i'll go by myself. Bad idea. I'll go to get a milkshake on this restaurant across the street next time!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am off on odd days, so I dont have the benefit of going out with the other people I work with on the weekend days. I have not went 'out' here as I have been forewarned that would happen. 

You are a brave soul for heading out there alone!!!


----------



## Nomad80

stella_it84 said:


> ahahha that was a good one
> But not seriously thanks for the tips. I will definitely look into that. Yeah I know probably two Indians that speak english quite well, good enought to understand if I speak fast. Last night I went to this club Scarletts at the Emirates Towers for ladys night all by myself. The good thing is I got a free beer. The bad thing, they thought I was a prostitute. Thats what they usually do apparently. I didn't even know. I just said well its ladys night and its free no one will want to come so i'll go by myself. Bad idea. I'll go to get a milkshake on this restaurant across the street next time!



HA! yeah par for the course here - sorry you have to deal with that

incidentally I was at Vista lounge bar @ the Intercon recently and a rather fetching young woman was eying me for a better part of the night (you have my word that I'm absolutely revolting to look at ) and I assumed she was a hooker too and that was _exactly _ why I ignored her - i mean she could have been a perfectly normal woman but I didn't want to risk any trouble. 

so you see, we have retards on both ends of the spectrum :yo:


----------



## buddyab

nice too talk to you i don't know if i can talk in arabic here 
i think i can't so give me Pm about you man


----------



## SBP

Nomad80 said:


> HA! yeah par for the course here - sorry you have to deal with that
> 
> incidentally I was at Vista lounge bar @ the Intercon recently and a rather fetching young woman was eying me for a better part of the night (you have my word that I'm absolutely revolting to look at ) and I assumed she was a hooker too and that was _exactly _ why I ignored her - i mean she could have been a perfectly normal woman but I didn't want to risk any trouble.
> 
> so you see, we have retards on both ends of the spectrum :yo:


Or no accounting for taste is a global problem  :tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## Nomad80

SBP said:


> Or no accounting for taste is a global problem  :tongue1::eyebrows:


LOL. touche!


----------



## cairo

sent u my email in a PM
its not possible to speak in Arabic here as its a forum in English language


----------



## Xpat

stella_it84 said:


> ahahha that was a good one
> But not seriously thanks for the tips. I will definitely look into that. Yeah I know probably two Indians that speak english quite well, good enought to understand if I speak fast. Last night I went to this club Scarletts at the Emirates Towers for ladys night all by myself. The good thing is I got a free beer. The bad thing, they thought I was a prostitute. Thats what they usually do apparently. I didn't even know. I just said well its ladys night and its free no one will want to come so i'll go by myself. Bad idea. I'll go to get a milkshake on this restaurant across the street next time!


Scarlett is a place where hostess mainly of emirates go there for tail.... I dont mind em...I like Barasti for chat with friends, roof top bar, 360 is quite and dine at walk...Dubai is closed place..... I was goddamn socializing guy in Canada ... here when I used to talk to strangers tourists would open up........ french ppl I luv em..... spanish are so good ........ english are so so...... those english who lived here for many yrs are kinda closed...


----------



## Farrukh

Hey people

My name is Farrukh and im 27 years old and moved to dubai jst over a week ago and am looking to make friends!!

I am a chilled out, fun loving guy who enjoys going to the gym, socialising and having a good time, most of all i love football!! lol

Ive been here over a week and im so bored already!!

So anybody who's in the same boat as me or just anyone looking for another friend, do give me a shout.

Thanks


----------



## stella_it84

Farrukh said:


> Hey people
> 
> My name is Farrukh and im 27 years old and moved to dubai jst over a week ago and am looking to make friends!!
> 
> I am a chilled out, fun loving guy who enjoys going to the gym, socialising and having a good time, most of all i love football!! lol
> 
> Ive been here over a week and im so bored already!!
> 
> So anybody who's in the same boat as me or just anyone looking for another friend, do give me a shout.
> 
> Thanks


Well I'm on the same boat and this boat is sinking but the worst part is that I can't even swim. So, kind of know how u feel


----------



## Farrukh

stella_it84 said:


> Well I'm on the same boat and this boat is sinking but the worst part is that I can't even swim. So, kind of know how u feel


Oh well, we can sink 2gether if u want!! lol

Well if you wanna be friends, then just give me a shout looks like we can do with each other's friendship!


----------



## SBP

stella_it84 said:


> Well I'm on the same boat and this boat is sinking but the worst part is that I can't even swim. So, kind of know how u feel



Is it that bad a place? Surely there must be things to do that would let you meet people?? Moving to new places is difficult but if you put some effort in then you will succeed, unless everyone is a complete idiot and I can;t believe that quite yet


----------



## buddyab

look our flag same i hope to be one again as Jamal abd alnaseer did 
one country one nation 
we are arab


----------



## cairo

thats nice from u
always Egypt and Syria are one country and love each other


----------



## Roy_Boy

stella_it84 said:


> Well I'm on the same boat and this boat is sinking but the worst part is that I can't even swim. So, kind of know how u feel


Hiya Stella, I see lots of posts of people wanting to make friends but has actually anything been done?

Regardless, I am spanish, 26 year old, working in the sales field for a spanish company. I have just settled in Dubai after a hectic week living in a hotel (moved into a nice house, got UAE mobile, hopefully getting my car tomorrow) so I am ready to meet new people.

No need to be so negative, I am here and willing to make friends 

I think I am not allowed to give my email address, is my facebook ok? I have been posting photos to illustrate my new life in Dubai.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Roy


----------



## Xpat

Roy_Boy said:


> Hiya Stella, I see lots of posts of people wanting to make friends but has actually anything been done?
> 
> Regardless, I am spanish, 26 year old, working in the sales field for a spanish company. I have just settled in Dubai after a hectic week living in a hotel (moved into a nice house, got UAE mobile, hopefully getting my car tomorrow) so I am ready to meet new people.
> 
> No need to be so negative, I am here and willing to make friends
> 
> I think I am not allowed to give my email address, is my facebook ok? I have been posting photos to illustrate my new life in Dubai.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Roy


U have been selected as the best forum poster of month by "Dubai is doing great" marketing machine.... who said recession killed positive ppl...hey why dont we arrange a meet up this week end?


----------



## stella_it84

Yeah and u will be then one paying lol


----------



## Nomad80

see *Roy_Boy* - this is why I always use the *B*(uy)*YOB* rule with the girls


/yes I'm single - shutup


----------



## buddyab

hope to find more arab here in this website talk to u soon


----------



## Yoga girl

SBP said:


> Is it that bad a place? Surely there must be things to do that would let you meet people?? Moving to new places is difficult but if you put some effort in then you will succeed, unless everyone is a complete idiot and I can;t believe that quite yet


I have lived in many places and studied for short or long periods in other countries before and I can tell you that nothign compares to Dubai and how difficult it seems here to be able to make friends. Sure I meet lots of people every day through work etc... but actually making friends is a different matter. And i am sure all the single people out there know exactly how it feels to have no one to talk to or do fun things with in the evenings and at weekends here. I have friends all over the world... and only one person I can truly call a friend here after over a year.
Many acuaintances but most of them are married or have different interests or a job that has different hours to mine...so actually planning an evening out becomes difficult at the best of times. It isnt a question of effort. And I think taking the time to join forums like this one and seeking friends can be classified as making an effort. One of many things that can be done. As a woman I find it harder to just go out there on my own all the time. I have however done that many times.... but it isnt easy especially if your interests dont lie in spending your time at the bar getting drunk. Sure you can go to a gym, the beach, the mall.... but it isnt that easy. I can only guess you are not single.


----------



## Gavtek

I've been here about 4 months now and don't think I've made a single friend outside of work, and those at work were people I knew from back home.

I've met plenty of people, but not really anyone I have anything in common with or clicked with personality wise. I'm not really one for forcing myself into friendships.


----------



## markuslives

Definitely not an easy place to make friends. Depending on your work environment there will be people there that either don't speak your language or do not share the same interests.
It also hard to find people you can trust, and unfortunately a lot of people here are only interested in what you can do for them.

Is there still the expat group meeting up on the weekends?


----------



## Yoga girl

Gavtek said:


> I've been here about 4 months now and don't think I've made a single friend outside of work, and those at work were people I knew from back home.
> 
> I've met plenty of people, but not really anyone I have anything in common with or clicked with personality wise. I'm not really one for forcing myself into friendships.


Yeah, totally understand you. I dont find it difficult to speak to people. I have always managed to make friends wherever I went... but Dubai is just ... impossible!


----------



## Nomad80

ok here's my one serious post for the day: 

Not to depress you guys but Ive lived here all my life and once out of school and people drifted apart - making new circles of friends has been a little hard - apropos of what *Gavtek * said: clicking with people of a similar wavelength has been tough


I love this place as it's been most of what Ive known, but Ive been trying to pin down why exactly its tough as it is: maybe it's the transient nature of the population. maybe because of it people see you as what they can get out of you instead of what they can do with you, maybe its the natural need for us to seek contact only those of our own background and excluding others we could possibly gel with, maybe it's just your body odour (kidding)

I guess it boils down to what you expect out of friendships here - you'll find a truckload of people to go to a bar with (not to be a snob but the whole getting pissed every night thing got old) and its hard to feel intellectually challenged about everyday life & topics 


*[tl;dr version]* : I really hope you guys find your own cliques eventually so good luck - Hey atleast I'm a workaholic, it gets me by 

*hugs office chair*


----------



## Yoga girl

Nomad80 said:


> ok here's my one serious post for the day:
> 
> Not to depress you guys but Ive lived here all my life and once out of school and people drifted apart - making new circles of friends has been a little hard - apropos of what *Gavtek * said: clicking with people of a similar wavelength has been tough
> 
> 
> I love this place as it's been most of what Ive known, but Ive been trying to pin down why exactly its tough as it is: maybe it's the transient nature of the population. maybe because of it people see you as what they can get out of you instead of what they can do with you, maybe its the natural need for us to seek contact only those of our own background and excluding others we could possibly gel with, maybe it's just your body odour (kidding)
> 
> I guess it boils down to what you expect out of friendships here - you'll find a truckload of people to go to a bar with (not to be a snob but the whole getting pissed every night thing got old) and its hard to feel intellectually challenged about everyday life & topics
> 
> 
> *[tl;dr version]* : I really hope you guys find your own cliques eventually so good luck - Hey atleast I'm a workaholic, it gets me by
> 
> *hugs office chair*


it is probably the fact that people dont stay here long... but then again i know many who have lived here for years and years (like you) and dont seem to have a lot of friends.. Maybe it is the nature of this place that brings people only for money which translates into the wrong type of energy and permeates everything? All i know is that i have never felt so frustrated at not being able to "connect".


----------



## markuslives

It's probably a lot of things mixed together. Language, culture, religion, interests, talking points, work commitments etc. Many people work 6 day weeks, while others have days off during the week. 
Ironically the people I have connected with are generally from my home country. I think it's because we have a lot in common, can share similar stories and experiences, can share jokes and not have to think about whether or not they are offensive or misunderstood, and say things to each that in your country it's acceptable but in another country quite offensive ie sticking up the middle finger, while not acceptable is not an extremely offensive thing to do back home, but here the consequences are severe.


----------



## Nomad80

pffft amateur. I stick my middle finger at people all the time & nothing happens to me. 

I just do it at bars and once everyone is sh*tfaced, they see double & it looks like im throwing the peace sign


----------



## Jynxgirl

Is difficult. Doing things you enjoy though helps. I have found a number of other reefers here as I am a reefing/marine aquarium nut. It means I have other nuts to go to the big aquarium places, go scuba and scower the sand for things for our tank, etc. I am sure I will run across people who are involved/share the other hobbies I have. Its just then weeding out to find who you can mesh well with. 

Just the act of doing helps.


----------



## Xpat

Yoga girl said:


> I have lived in many places and studied for short or long periods in other countries before and I can tell you that nothign compares to Dubai and how difficult it seems here to be able to make friends. Sure I meet lots of people every day through work etc... but actually making friends is a different matter. And i am sure all the single people out there know exactly how it feels to have no one to talk to or do fun things with in the evenings and at weekends here. I have friends all over the world... and only one person I can truly call a friend here after over a year.
> Many acuaintances but most of them are married or have different interests or a job that has different hours to mine...so actually planning an evening out becomes difficult at the best of times. It isnt a question of effort. And I think taking the time to join forums like this one and seeking friends can be classified as making an effort. One of many things that can be done. As a woman I find it harder to just go out there on my own all the time. I have however done that many times.... but it isnt easy especially if your interests dont lie in spending your time at the bar getting drunk. Sure you can go to a gym, the beach, the mall.... but it isnt that easy. I can only guess you are not single.


Well ur read gave me a smile....... when I came here during those booming days peak time during 2008...... I went to clubs and used to meet and talk to groups like I did back home in Canada...... I still remember the moment when I talked to a huge group of MBA students and sat on the cahirs tehy reserved and drinks. en of the night the organizer asked me "he u r charismatic , how come I didnt notice u in our MBA class" . I blankly said "I aint in ur class!" She was like "Holy crap! u were mingling as if u knew these ppl!"

Ever since my energy levels have gone down....I talk to my friends back home and they ask if everything was ok as I dont seem so happy....I figured out hard why Dubai is hard to meet pl whom u could relate I found many reasons.

i, Imbalance - This place has waaaaaaaaaaay more men than woman and in 2008 had highest sex ratio in the world after Qatar. So lack of feminine energy closes ppl up. Suprisingly I have met lots of women here old enough and have been living here for long who havent been in relationship for ages! One of them was my french teacher who is 40 and beautiful .... I was just about to hit on her that day and I found that day she was my teacher  She told me during party "I am happy single!" What a BS! "Water is unknown to fish until it has found air!" If only she knew the joy and pains of being in relationship.

ii, Couple -Many expats who live here long time are married so they dont bother to go out.

iii, High rate of attrition. - many single expats dont stay more than 2 yrs.

iv, Infrastructure of Dubai - Not pedestrian friendly city. most of the city u have to take car to get somewhere. less chance to meet ppl on the wa or in neighborhood

v, Social fabric - Majority of ppl are from culturally conservative society so they can be closed, they will talk but making them buddy to hang out with is difficult.

vi, Lifestyle - Most ppl here just folow the routine - go work and go home and their socializing mood decreases over time. U cant just expect to go to work and then go out and start talking to random stranger , it's like jumping straight into cold swimming pool without testing the waters, back home I used to talk with friends , random strangers on way to club (frat, social, toastmaster etc), it just puts me out of comfort zone so I can get comfortable over the night.

vii, Pretentious ppl - I have been to many parties initally when I arrived and is some of them I felt "get the f** out of here" after I met ppl who were trying to b cool or trying to pretend they were enjoying.... which is turn off... aint saying that ppl in Canada aint pretentious only prob here is they aint good enuf pretendors!

vii, Action- Last most important this here is most ppl complain complain complain.......and dont take any action! I have invited 10 ppl out and out of them only 2 showed up..... it shows how much commitment ppl have and most just focus on the problem instead of solution.

*Solution*

This is exercise for u guys - when I have problem I mind map B4 I go to sleep. Now problem is "I cant meet ppl" branch out solutions i, go out 4 nights a week ii, Talk to three strangers every night iii, Go to meet ups iv, Join a social club v, Join a hobby club.


Enuf typing I am off to meet some amigos...


----------



## stella_it84

Xpat said:


> Well ur read gave me a smile....... when I came here during those booming days peak time during 2008...... I went to clubs and used to meet and talk to groups like I did back home in Canada...... I still remember the moment when I talked to a huge group of MBA students and sat on the cahirs tehy reserved and drinks. en of the night the organizer asked me "he u r charismatic , how come I didnt notice u in our MBA class" . I blankly said "I aint in ur class!" She was like "Holy crap! u were mingling as if u knew these ppl!"
> 
> Ever since my energy levels have gone down....I talk to my friends back home and they ask if everything was ok as I dont seem so happy....I figured out hard why Dubai is hard to meet pl whom u could relate I found many reasons.
> 
> i, Imbalance - This place has waaaaaaaaaaay more men than woman and in 2008 had highest sex ratio in the world after Qatar. So lack of feminine energy closes ppl up. Suprisingly I have met lots of women here old enough and have been living here for long who havent been in relationship for ages! One of them was my french teacher who is 40 and beautiful .... I was just about to hit on her that day and I found that day she was my teacher  She told me during party "I am happy single!" What a BS! "Water is unknown to fish until it has found air!" If only she knew the joy and pains of being in relationship.
> 
> ii, Couple -Many expats who live here long time are married so they dont bother to go out.
> 
> iii, High rate of attrition. - many single expats dont stay more than 2 yrs.
> 
> iv, Infrastructure of Dubai - Not pedestrian friendly city. most of the city u have to take car to get somewhere. less chance to meet ppl on the wa or in neighborhood
> 
> v, Social fabric - Majority of ppl are from culturally conservative society so they can be closed, they will talk but making them buddy to hang out with is difficult.
> 
> vi, Lifestyle - Most ppl here just folow the routine - go work and go home and their socializing mood decreases over time. U cant just expect to go to work and then go out and start talking to random stranger , it's like jumping straight into cold swimming pool without testing the waters, back home I used to talk with friends , random strangers on way to club (frat, social, toastmaster etc), it just puts me out of comfort zone so I can get comfortable over the night.
> 
> vii, Pretentious ppl - I have been to many parties initally when I arrived and is some of them I felt "get the f** out of here" after I met ppl who were trying to b cool or trying to pretend they were enjoying.... which is turn off... aint saying that ppl in Canada aint pretentious only prob here is they aint good enuf pretendors!
> 
> vii, Action- Last most important this here is most ppl complain complain complain.......and dont take any action! I have invited 10 ppl out and out of them only 2 showed up..... it shows how much commitment ppl have and most just focus on the problem instead of solution.
> 
> *Solution*
> 
> This is exercise for u guys - when I have problem I mind map B4 I go to sleep. Now problem is "I cant meet ppl" branch out solutions i, go out 4 nights a week ii, Talk to three strangers every night iii, Go to meet ups iv, Join a social club v, Join a hobby club.
> 
> 
> Enuf typing I am off to meet some amigos...


Be' say hi to your "amigos" then. Maybe it is easier for you. i dont go to clubs and start talking to random stranger cuz the last thing I need is ppl thinking I'm a prostitute. Here they get all worked up over mothing. I'm sorry, but its like this.


----------



## Nomad80

stella_it84 said:


> Be' say hi to your "amigos" then. Maybe it is easier for you. i dont go to clubs and start talking to random stranger cuz the last thing I need is ppl thinking I'm a prostitute. Here they get all worked up over mothing. I'm sorry, but its like this.


Personally I wouldn't mind people thinking im a prostitute - hey I could go to a secret cougar bar & have ladies buy me drinks - I'll even call myself Deuce Bigalow. THIS WILL WORK


----------



## Yoga girl

Nomad80 said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind people thinking im a prostitute - hey I could go to a secret cougar bar & have ladies buy me drinks - I'll even call myself Deuce Bigalow. THIS WILL WORK


This is precisely the kind of comment and person we try to avoid. I agree with Stella. I am not going out to talk to strangers because they will think i am trying to get a man for the night when what i really want is to meet people and make friends.

So people... if there are so many of us lonely why dont we meet up? Creeps excluded. I have had enough of stupid comments like the one above. keep them for your bar buddies.


----------



## Nomad80

um it was a joke, lady - based on extreme satire / hyperbole on a silly Rob Schneider movie 

take a note of any single one of my posts - I have not requested meeting anyone here and have no intentions on picking people up from the internet so try getting off your high horse there, k?


----------



## SBP

Couldn't T-Shirts get made with "I am not a hooker" printed on them?


----------



## Nomad80

*SBP * I'd caution you against employing less-than-obvious humour around here - apparently some folks feel that's enough to issue a carte blanche warning to other women to stay away from your sleazy self :bolt:


----------



## SBP

Nomad80 said:


> *SBP * I'd caution you against employing less-than-obvious humour around here - apparently some folks feel that's enough to issue a carte blanche warning to other women to stay away from your sleazy self :bolt:


Drat!!! I thought by leaving the UK I would lose that mo****r! At least I don't stare :tongue1:


----------



## Yoga girl

SBP said:


> Couldn't T-Shirts get made with "I am not a hooker" printed on them?


Well there's an idea!


----------



## mrbig

Gosh all the seriousness in here is hilarious.
The internet is serious buisness, lol.


----------



## markuslives

Any lonely souls in this group interested in meeting up this weekend?


----------



## Yoga girl

*shall we all leap into action?*



mrbig said:


> Gosh all the seriousness in here is hilarious.
> The internet is serious buisness, lol.


Yeah everyone is so serious no one is actually organising to meet up. Have you noticed?
How about a serious get together for all those lonely people out there? WOuldnt it be better to sit at a coffee shop with real people rather than sit in front of a computer screen?
I'm willing to take the risk. Anyone else???


----------



## Gavtek

Well I've got nothing better to do so why not?


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> Any lonely souls in this group interested in meeting up this weekend?


You took the words right out of my mouth! Send me a private message and we can start the ball rolling here....


----------



## Nomad80

markuslives said:


> Any lonely souls in this group interested in meeting up this weekend?


Yeah any other day I'd agree to it - some of you guys seem alright - but I don't want yogagirl screaming away & publishing a front page article against me in the Khaleej Times & Gulf News because she has a chip on her shoulder 


I hope you guys have a fun time though


----------



## Nomad80

SBP said:


> Drat!!! I thought by leaving the UK I would lose that mo****r! At least I don't stare :tongue1:


Also mate - its been days but that staring thing _still _makes me laugh. 

I'm going to get a T shirt with big glaring eyes  with the text "Its Not My Fault - I'm Indian" at some point


----------



## Yoga girl

Gavtek said:


> Well I've got nothing better to do so why not?


Well that makes 3 of us already.... Send me a PM and we can all decide where etc.

Any girls out there????? This is your chance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBP

nomad80 said:


> also mate - its been days but that staring thing _still _makes me laugh.
> 
> I'm going to get a t shirt with big glaring eyes  With the text "its not my fault - i'm indian" at some point


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## markuslives

Any ideas where to meet. Coffee shop at the marina or over near the Burj Khalifa perhaps? What day/evening is best? I like Friday mornings for a coffee


----------



## rsinner

Nomad80 said:


> I'm going to get a T shirt with big glaring eyes  with the text "Its Not My Fault - I'm Indian" at some point


:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

Yoga girl said:


> Yeah everyone is so serious no one is actually organising to meet up. Have you noticed?
> How about a serious get together for all those lonely people out there? WOuldnt it be better to sit at a coffee shop with real people rather than sit in front of a computer screen?
> I'm willing to take the risk. Anyone else???



In the past I have arranged 'offical' evenings out, but only a few people could be bothered to make it, despite their comments, and others seemed to think it was OK to put their drinks on my tab. Very little thanks too, so I haven't organised anythng for well over a year.

-


----------



## Yoga girl

Elphaba said:


> In the past I have arranged 'offical' evenings out, but only a few people could be bothered to make it, despite their comments, and others seemed to think it was OK to put their drinks on my tab. Very little thanks too, so I haven't organised anythng for well over a year.
> 
> -


HI
well y dont u join us for a coffee on Friday then? I promise i wont put my drinks on your tab!


----------



## markuslives

the more the merrier . No coffee tabs lol


----------



## Nomad80

Elphaba said:


> others seemed to think it was OK to put their drinks on my tab. Very little thanks too



Classy™


----------



## chunkykitty

Yoga1, my friend, nephew and i, want to go on Thursday nite to chi, want to join?


----------



## cairo

Hoping to find arab and nor arab friends to exchange cultures


----------



## Xpat

stella_it84 said:


> Be' say hi to your "amigos" then. Maybe it is easier for you. i dont go to clubs and start talking to random stranger cuz the last thing I need is ppl thinking I'm a prostitute. Here they get all worked up over mothing. I'm sorry, but its like this.


Since when was Strangers = bunch of horny men? There are many woman in cafe, bars etc...many woman meet ups I see constantly in various cafes. If u r reserced type of person then it may be really hard... so best bet is to come to meetups...


@Elphaba.......yes i remember ppl meeting up last yr..... it was huge... I HATE the idea of reservation because as always there will be ppl spoiling the party. I remember Crazy worked so hard for meet ups .... it is sad to see him leave the forum for this. 

2morrow there is salsa at Barasti.... be there early as it may get crowded... after the salsa yell " I am Stella ...... anybody wanna be my friends?" I will recognize u.


----------



## PPan3

*Need more friends!!!*

Hi guys,

I've just arrived in dubai the past 6 days, started work etc etc. Would love to make new friends, as its very boring going to work and back to hotel each day, and its only been 6 days (im climbing the walls)! Where do all the cool and nice people hang out? 

Just a little intro to myself. British born chinese, love sports and going out socialising etc. Any other BBC who have just arrived, or in fact...anyone decent english american, westerners out there!!!!

I'm getting a little homesick already.....

Would love to chat and meet up

Jan


----------



## Xpat

Hey Jan ... welcome ot dubai....... I will be heading to Brasti tomorrow ........ wanna tag along?


----------



## SBP

PPan3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just arrived in dubai the past 6 days, started work etc etc. Would love to make new friends, as its very boring going to work and back to hotel each day, and its only been 6 days (im climbing the walls)! Where do all the cool and nice people hang out?
> 
> Just a little intro to myself. British born chinese, love sports and going out socialising etc. Any other BBC who have just arrived, or in fact...anyone decent english american, westerners out there!!!!
> 
> I'm getting a little homesick already.....
> 
> Would love to chat and meet up
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan,

Is the hotel nice and cheap? As will need somewhere to stay for a week or two until I sort out an apartment


----------



## Jynxgirl

You dont by chance golf or scuba? Looking for friends to fill those hobbies that I have.. If you like marine tanks, I am a reefaholic, as well as a motorcycleaholic, sports or cruisers! Also dogs- showing, drafting, and competition (I dont have my saint here but enjoy other people who enjoy the hobby). 

Thats pretty much my hobbies and I seem to annoy those who dont share those hobbies as thats pretty much all I talk about.

If not, goodluck on finding friends.


----------



## Elphaba

Let's keep it all in one place so these numerous threads don't knock valuable info off the front page.


----------



## SBP

Jynxgirl said:


> You dont by chance golf or scuba? Looking for friends to fill those hobbies that I have.. If you like marine tanks, I am a reefaholic, as well as a motorcycleaholic, sports or cruisers! Also dogs- showing, drafting, and competition (I dont have my saint here but enjoy other people who enjoy the hobby).
> 
> Thats pretty much my hobbies and I seem to annoy those who dont share those hobbies as thats pretty much all I talk about.
> 
> If not, goodluck on finding friends.


How much would a PADI course cost, as would love to become qualified?


----------



## rsinner

SBP said:


> How much would a PADI course cost, as would love to become qualified?


its about 2K AED. Search online
I researched and was all set to join a course, before I decided I needed to become a better swimmer. But I didn't have time to join any class due to work (though that is not very apparent considering the frequency of my posts on expatforum recently  )


----------



## SBP

rsinner said:


> its about 2K AED. Search online
> I researched and was all set to join a course, before I decided I needed to become a better swimmer. But I didn't have time to join any class due to work (though that is not very apparent considering the frequency of my posts on expatforum recently  )


I thought your work WAS internet monitoring


----------



## markuslives

Ppan3
Some of us are trying to meetup for a coffee on Friday morning. If may not be your cup of tea but it is an option to escape the feeling of being a lion in a cage.
cheers
Mark


----------



## markuslives

How was the Salsa at Barasti


----------



## SBP

markuslives said:


> Ppan3
> Some of us are trying to meetup for a coffee on Friday morning. If may not be your cup of tea but it is an option to escape the feeling of being a lion in a cage.
> cheers
> Mark


Surely by its very nature meeting for coffee would not be a cup of tea? :tongue1:


----------



## markuslives

definitely not a cup of tea )


----------



## Xpat

markuslives said:


> How was the Salsa at Barasti


It was Great! cant stop my legs from dancing the merengue tunez...... I am off to Capitol.... lane:


----------



## PPan3

Hey guys, im up for coffee? who's going?? Would be nice to meet up


----------



## markuslives

So a cup of coffee is your cup of tea PPan3


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> Ppan3
> Some of us are trying to meetup for a coffee on Friday morning. If may not be your cup of tea but it is an option to escape the feeling of being a lion in a cage.
> cheers
> Mark


Getting your coffees and your teas a bit mixed up?
Water, juice..... whatever people... just come along! It's better than sitting alone somewhere with no one to talk to. We dont bite!


----------



## Roy_Boy

Xpat said:


> U have been selected as the best forum poster of month by "Dubai is doing great" marketing machine.... who said recession killed positive ppl...hey why dont we arrange a meet up this week end?


Surely you must have stayed up all night to come up with such a wittyful remark.


----------



## Roy_Boy

Anyway, enough with wasting time with the forum's funny kid, anyone doing anything tomorrow? weekend?

Take care


----------



## chunkykitty

at the mo, 3 of us planing to go to the chi, lodge. any one interested? pm me.


----------



## chunkykitty

on thursday nite.


----------



## markuslives

We are doing coffee at Starbucks at Jumeirah Beach Residence on Friday at 10.30am. There are 3 starbucks. It will be the one in the middle. 
If interested pm either Yoga girl or myself.


----------



## Xpat

Roy_Boy said:


> Surely you must have stayed up all night to come up with such a wittyful remark.


nah . it was genuine compliment .u took it wrong way.:ranger:


----------



## Melody

markuslives said:


> We are doing coffee at Starbucks at Jumeirah Beach Residence on Friday at 10.30am. There are 3 starbucks. It will be the one in the middle.
> If interested pm either Yoga girl or myself.


Hi mark. I'm a rookie here and feeling lost among all these icons  Just trying to say hi and ask if I can join your morning coffee team? I'm looking for multicultural group of friends here in boring dubai! I'm in my mid 30's. Hope I'm not too old for your group. If I am feel free to mention it 
cheers!


----------



## Melody

Xpat said:


> It was Great! cant stop my legs from dancing the merengue tunez...... I am off to Capitol.... lane:


Hi xpat! you sound pro in latin dance. what would be a good place to start salsa in dubai, for an intermediate dancer who hasn't danced for ages (and has gained weight!!)? I went for seville last night but it was dead till about 9:30. I heard it was a fun place, but ...

I'm trying to get back in shape, get better in salsa and join a group of fun salseros and salseras .... hopefully, if such thing exist in dubai. any advice and help is appreciated.
cheers!


----------



## markuslives

Melody said:


> Hi mark. I'm a rookie here and feeling lost among all these icons  Just trying to say hi and ask if I can join your morning coffee team? I'm looking for multicultural group of friends here in boring dubai! I'm in my mid 30's. Hope I'm not too old for your group. If I am feel free to mention it
> cheers!


Hi Melody

Yes come on over to the morning coffee team. The more the merrier. 

And no, age is never an issue. There are lots of supposedly young people who are as dead as a door nail 

Are you able to post a private message to either Yoga girl or myself? Just click on our usernames and a drop down box will come up. Select "Send a private message to..."

cheers

Mark :juggle:


----------



## Elphaba

Melody said:


> Hi xpat! you sound pro in latin dance. what would be a good place to start salsa in dubai, for an intermediate dancer who hasn't danced for ages (and has gained weight!!)? I went for seville last night but it was dead till about 9:30. I heard it was a fun place, but ...
> 
> I'm trying to get back in shape, get better in salsa and join a group of fun salseros and salseras .... hopefully, if such thing exist in dubai. any advice and help is appreciated.
> cheers!


There is a salsa evening at Barasti on Tuesday nights.

-


----------



## Yoga girl

Do join us!! Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Gavtek

Going to definitely try and make it there depending on how drunk I get tonight!

How will we know who is who? I'm guessing walking up to some people in a coffee shop and asking "are you from the internet?" might look a bit odd if you ask the wrong people


----------



## Elphaba

Gavtek said:


> Going to definitely try and make it there depending on how drunk I get tonight!
> 
> How will we know who is who? I'm guessing walking up to some people in a coffee shop and asking "are you from the internet?" might look a bit odd if you ask the wrong people


I suggest you all wear a pink rose in your button holes and have a copy of Dubai Explorer under your right arm...


-


----------



## Nomad80

I'll be the drunk guy in clown makeup and an electric blue fedora - you cant miss me!


----------



## Yoga girl

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you all wear a pink rose in your button holes and have a copy of Dubai Explorer under your right arm...
> 
> 
> -


Any idea where i get a pink rose early on a Friday morning?:juggle:
Ideas from anyone? Other than the first one there getting a table for Expat FOrum and letting the waiters know.....Markuslives and I exchanged mobile numbers. PM one of us if u think that is the way to go!


----------



## Elphaba

Yoga girl said:


> Any idea where i get a pink rose early on a Friday morning?:juggle:
> Ideas from anyone? Other than the first one there getting a table for Expat FOrum and letting the waiters know.....Markuslives and I exchanged mobile numbers. PM one of us if u think that is the way to go!


I always arrived early and put an A4 piece of paper on the table in clear view saying 'ExpatForum'. 

-


----------



## Yoga girl

Elphaba said:


> I always arrived early and put an A4 piece of paper on the table in clear view saying 'ExpatForum'.
> 
> -


GOOD IDEA!!! First one there can do that I guess!:clap2:


----------



## Melody

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you all wear a pink rose in your button holes and have a copy of Dubai Explorer under your right arm...
> 
> 
> -


haahhhaaaaaa   it has turned out to the mystery subject of the forum! I will tell you tomorrow how I find them. till then, keep guessing .... ;-)


----------



## Yoga girl

Melody said:


> haahhhaaaaaa   it has turned out to the mystery subject of the forum! I will tell you tomorrow how I find them. till then, keep guessing .... ;-)


First one there should get a piece of paper with the words Expat FOrum on them... as Elphaba suggested. It makes sense! Better than approaching strangers and asking them if they are PPan3 or mrbig or yoga girl.... they might think you have totally lost it!


----------



## PPan3

Yoga girl said:


> First one there should get a piece of paper with the words Expat FOrum on them... as Elphaba suggested. It makes sense! Better than approaching strangers and asking them if they are PPan3 or mrbig or yoga girl.... they might think you have totally lost it!


Haha...that last comment made me chuckle...i could imagine it....

hello my names is Mr big.....ahem.....


----------



## Gavtek

Either I'm the only one here or I'm at the wrong Starbucks. Bahar is the one in the middle?


----------



## Melody

Gavtek said:


> Either I'm the only one here or I'm at the wrong Starbucks. Bahar is the one in the middle?


oops ... I think we missed each other. I wish you had taken someone's number.
I think that calls for another meeting


----------



## markuslives

was a great coffee with very lovely people this morning.
another meeting is definitely on the cards Melody


----------



## maximus2112

hey every1,

I hope all is well with you people. I was searching across the web and came upon this forum. 

A bit about me; born & raised here in dxb; did my schooling, college here...

now an entrepreneur, but it has kinda taken its toll after about 4 years; had to sacrifice away my social life due to never ending work matters. And now my intuition tells me that it was never the right approach to achieve goals.

Anyways, I look forward to meeting up good lively people through this forum, who know that life is not about understanding the world, but rather about feeling the warmth of the people around you.


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> was a great coffee with very lovely people this morning.
> another meeting is definitely on the cards Melody


Yeah it was good and we should do it again very soon!
Gav.... which Starbucks did you go to anyway????


----------



## Gavtek

The one in Bahar which is up on the plaza level. Better luck next time lol.


----------



## Yoga girl

Gavtek said:


> The one in Bahar which is up on the plaza level. Better luck next time lol.


Next time try Walk level! LOL And maybe getting someone's number to check!


----------



## Gavtek

According to the map there are only 2 Starbucks on ground level and are at either end of JBR, that's what threw me a bit. But yeah, getting someone's number would have been more sensible!


----------



## Yoga girl

Gavtek said:


> According to the map there are only 2 Starbucks on ground level and are at either end of JBR, that's what threw me a bit. But yeah, getting someone's number would have been more sensible!


Hey no problems... There is actually one next to Au bon Pain right in the middle of the JBR Walk, which is usually packed.
I am sure we will be organising another one soon... so hopefully we can meet then! PM one of us for the numbers.


And maybe we can also get a bit more adventurous than a coffee meet up and move on to a movie or something later on!? Who's up for that?


----------



## Thom

Yoga girl said:


> Hey no problems... There is actually one next to Au bon Pain right in the middle of the JBR Walk, which is usually packed.
> I am sure we will be organising another one soon... so hopefully we can meet then! PM one of us for the numbers.
> 
> 
> And maybe we can also get a bit more adventurous than a coffee meet up and move on to a movie or something later on!? Who's up for that?


I didn't get the chance to meet you all at starbuck...maybe next time. But i am up for a movie, especially if it is "Up in the air". Cya


----------



## germangirl

*Trying to make new friends in Dubai*

Hi there,

I (female, 29) have been to Dubai for 4 years now, however I am looking to make new friends as most of my friends have left or are going to leave soon  . Maybe there are some people who would like to make new contacts, also dont't have to be german neccessarily.


----------



## Nomad80

bummer. 

well keep that chin up! some of the forum members recently met up for coffee and apparently had a good time, so you can probably hang out with them the next time they meetup

practice your arm wrestling skills though - there is an entrance test


----------



## Xpat

well german girl some fo us are meting today for Aus day in Barasti at 8 pm ... lemme know if u wanna join... there is also Salsa as a erk!


----------



## zeez

i always pass by barasti, but only cause my boat is in mina al siyahi.. and now thanks to you guys the seacutiry is asking me 10 questions everytime i wanna enter with my car ..


----------



## Yoga girl

Thom said:


> I didn't get the chance to meet you all at starbuck...maybe next time. But i am up for a movie, especially if it is "Up in the air". Cya


OK so.... who's up for a coffee and or a film this weekend??? Any takers?


----------



## Gavtek

I would be but I'm in London for a few weeks now.


----------



## Nomad80

Thom said:


> But i am up for a movie, especially if it is "Up in the air". Cya



Awesome movie btw - light, breezy, doesn't go one pitch OTT.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If I can speak for the board.. Zeez.. Your our NEW best friend...  We would like to ALL go on the boat too 

Side note - I wish I had read something about Barrasti's earlier.. I would like to actual get out. But at this point, would take me hours to even figure out where it is...


----------



## zeez

hehehhe, in new year i found drunk people sleeping in the boat lol.

anyways am not sure how the private message work in this board but ur welcome to join us if you wanna go fishing or cruising


----------



## buddyab

mmm i thing you must make a trip for people in this website

germany girl if you are good in going out side come to join my group if you want you are wellcome


----------



## markuslives

Would love to but going camping in the desert this weekend Yoga girl


----------



## Melody

Yoga girl said:


> OK so.... who's up for a coffee and or a film this weekend??? Any takers?


I'm in ... pick me .. pick me .... 
:clap2:


----------



## Melody

germangirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I (female, 29) have been to Dubai for 4 years now, however I am looking to make new friends as most of my friends have left or are going to leave soon  . Maybe there are some people who would like to make new contacts, also dont't have to be german neccessarily.


Hey germangirl. we are all in the same boat! join the club. I found this site last week for the same reason. I met good friends. Now we are going for our second weekend outing. you will see another thread titled "The meeting people and finding friends". Take a look and answer Yoga Girl.
See you this weekend


----------



## Free_Spirit

was about to reply, but then saw specification "EUROPEAN OR AMERICAN" friends... 

personal opinion - when you look for friends, you don't choose them by nationality... Good Luck!


----------



## Yoga girl

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> was about to reply, but then saw specification "EUROPEAN OR AMERICAN" friends...
> 
> personal opinion - when you look for friends, you don't choose them by nationality... Good Luck!


As you will see if you read the thread from the beginning the gilr who first posted this was the one to specify Nationality. No body since then has said anything about Nationality and in our first meeting there was someone from Australia....

If you want to join us, you are most welcome.


----------



## Nomad80

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> was about to reply, but then saw specification "EUROPEAN OR AMERICAN" friends...
> 
> personal opinion - when you look for friends, you don't choose them by nationality... Good Luck!



hah - it's one reason I haven't volunteered to meetup either. no skin off my back


----------



## Elphaba

This bunch are so open-minded they even include Aussies!  (Just kidding - some of my best friends are Aussies.)

As I have said numerous times, anyone who only wants to mix with their own nationality, is not only very narrowminded, they are doing themselves a dis-service. The place is a melting pot and you have the opportunity to meet so many people that you wouldn't get elsewhere. The posts asking about living only amongst others from the same country annoy me too.

It's a big old world, but we are lucky to have much of it on our doorstep. Enjoy the variety. 

-


----------



## Free_Spirit

)))) no worries, i didn't fell offended at all, it was just a recommendation
i have lots of friends all over including my italian friend, who is like a sister to me as we lived in each others places lots of times along with our parents, so i am personally very open to any nationality and i don't understand when people are selective; happy that you found friends ))) enjoy


----------



## mrbig

Hi I want to meet some new people. Guide lines are that you have to be close minded egotistical, stuck up, materialistic, and good looking. You must stair at every women you see and ask them "how much", you must make over 100,000 a month, and you must love to make left hand turns. If you think you meet all those things then email me at [email protected]


----------



## chunkykitty

Mrbig. im rolling on the floor with laughter , y dont u pass bank details, drop the email thing. anyhow how r you and family? we all good. nephew back home, will return in one month.


----------



## mrbig

What up KGB? I allready met you and aproved of you so you are safe. hehehe
Ahhh that sucks nephew couldnt find a job, better luck next time huh.
Your little girl doing better? I feel bad for sick babies. Hey we need to do that play date this weekend sometime.. you ready?
Also glad I could make ya laugh. lator gator


----------



## Nomad80

*Mr Big* what is your wife's opinion on polygamy?

cause you can totally have my babies


----------



## mrbig

Nomad80 said:


> *Mr Big* what is your wife's opinion on polygamy?
> 
> cause you can totally have my babies


I'm a pitcher, not a catcher! lulz

But if you looked like Edward from Twilight I dont think she would mind...


----------



## Nomad80

mrbig said:


> I'm a pitcher, not a catcher! lulz
> 
> But if you looked like Edward from Twilight I dont think she would mind...



 im totally like Sloth from The Goonies

would you still have my babies though? I went orphan shopping with Madonna in Malawi and now I cant get a refund on these triplets


----------



## mrbig

Nomad80 said:


> im totally like Sloth from The Goonies
> 
> would you still have my babies though? I went orphan shopping with Madonna in Malawi and now I cant get a refund on these triplets


BABY ROOOOOOOTH


----------



## markuslives

not sure why u would be crazy enuf to hang out with an Aussie lol. 

btw all you Europeans and Americans are welcome to join us. We have forgiven you for sending the world into a financial crisis :-D


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> not sure why u would be crazy enuf to hang out with an Aussie lol.
> 
> btw all you Europeans and Americans are welcome to join us. We have forgiven you for sending the world into a financial crisis :-D


Hey at least u r not the ones who organise meet ups for only one nationality!!

Ok guys n girls. Coffee and then film on Friday afternoon/ evening. We propose either Ibn Batuta or Mall of the Emirates and film either The Men who Stare at Goats or the Other Man.
Anyone interested??


----------



## Thom

Yoga girl said:


> Hey at least u r not the ones who organise meet ups for only one nationality!!
> 
> Ok guys n girls. Coffee and then film on Friday afternoon/ evening. We propose either Ibn Batuta or Mall of the Emirates and film either The Men who Stare at Goats or the Other Man.
> Anyone interested??


I would prefer Emirates mall on afternoon since I am going to try out Dubai drums on the evening. As for the movie, they both seem good...


----------



## buddyab

ok let's do it but till now no one give me any info ok we will say like a some where and i will go there how can i know you ?
i must ask all people there who is from expatforum ? like this it is stupid thing


----------



## Yoga girl

buddyab said:


> ok let's do it but till now no one give me any info ok we will say like a some where and i will go there how can i know you ?
> i must ask all people there who is from expatforum ? like this it is stupid thing


Thom

MoE is fine by me! We can decide which of the 2 films to watch once there over coffee.

Buddyab
relax!! The info so far is all here in plain view!! You read and see as much as the rest of us at the moment ok? We all met last week (well except Gav who turned up at the wrong place!). Once it is all sorted i have your number i will send u a text......Chillout... we are talking about going out to have fun it shouldnt be something to get stressed about!!


----------



## Elen30

Hey Stella, i will be in Dubai in probably 2 weeks from now... Coming from the states... So ya I will definitely shoot you an email when I get there... Just be safe out there...female here so no worries...till then ciao!!!!


----------



## Dubai 2106

a question came to my mind?
for a group of of people over 6 or 7 to meet for the first time, how would they have to chance to speak or even know each other ?
am i missing somehitng ?


----------



## Xpat

That's my take Dubai 2016.... if u r meeting for first time .... cinema aint great as we cant talk and get to know each other something cooperative like bowling or snooker would be great.


----------



## buddyab

let's do some thing more motivating any thing we can talk in it


----------



## Roy_Boy

Hey guys,

Where is the meeting tonight taking place at?

Thanks


----------



## Yoga girl

Roy_Boy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Where is the meeting tonight taking place at?
> 
> Thanks


We are meeting tomorrow evening around 5ish at MoE for coffee and then a film. No details yet. Will let u know!


----------



## Yoga girl

Dubai 2106 said:


> a question came to my mind?
> for a group of of people over 6 or 7 to meet for the first time, how would they have to chance to speak or even know each other ?
> am i missing somehitng ?


Yes it seems everyone missed the point of the coffee..... We are meeting to talk. Afterwards whoever wants to join us for a film is welcome, if you prefer to keep talking then fine. 
If you dont like the idea you dont have to join. But i havent seen many others proposing just criticising.......


----------



## markuslives

Yoga girl said:


> Yes it seems everyone missed the point of the coffee..... We are meeting to talk. Afterwards whoever wants to join us for a film is welcome, if you prefer to keep talking then fine.
> If you dont like the idea you dont have to join. But i havent seen many others proposing just criticising.......


You have hit the nail on the head Yoga Girl. :clap2:


----------



## Dubai 2106

Yoga girl said:


> Yes it seems everyone missed the point of the coffee..... We are meeting to talk. Afterwards whoever wants to join us for a film is welcome, if you prefer to keep talking then fine.
> If you dont like the idea you dont have to join. But i havent seen many others proposing just criticising.......


I am afraid that you have missed the point 

It was not criticism, just was wondering of the effectiveness of this meeting in terms of number of people who are attending.

I can understand that 2 or 3 people meet to talk and find command interest in between, but couldn’t imagine that a group of 8 to 9 would do the same. 
Either way, I haven’t tried this, so can’t tell


----------



## Yoga girl

Dubai 2106 said:


> I am afraid that you have missed the point
> 
> It was not criticism, just was wondering of the effectiveness of this meeting in terms of number of people who are attending.
> 
> I can understand that 2 or 3 people meet to talk and find command interest in between, but couldn’t imagine that a group of 8 to 9 would do the same.
> Either way, I haven’t tried this, so can’t tell


SO far i have only seen 3 max 4 people saying they are coming and sending PMs..... 7 or 8?? Seems ambitious. There are lots of people saying they are lonely but those who actually do something about it and turn up are very few. And to be honest i find that a bit strange. Dont you?


----------



## Dubai 2106

Yoga girl said:


> SO far i have only seen 3 max 4 people saying they are coming and sending PMs..... 7 or 8?? Seems ambitious. There are lots of people saying they are lonely but those who actually do something about it and turn up are very few. And to be honest i find that a bit strange. Dont you?


You are right , I have noticed the same 

What do you think the reason is?
It could be the worry of meeting huge number of people assuming all those posting are coming!!
I feel that I am explaining water by water after all !


----------



## markuslives

Yoga girl said:


> SO far i have only seen 3 max 4 people saying they are coming and sending PMs..... 7 or 8?? Seems ambitious. There are lots of people saying they are lonely but those who actually do something about it and turn up are very few. And to be honest i find that a bit strange. Dont you?


It is easier to groan and moan alone :-D


----------



## Elphaba

To Yoga Girl & Markuslives

You are doing a good thing. Ignore the naysayers.

Hope you have a good time. 

-


----------



## Elphaba

Dubai 2106 said:


> I am afraid that you have missed the point
> 
> It was not criticism, just was wondering of the effectiveness of this meeting in terms of number of people who are attending.
> 
> I can understand that 2 or 3 people meet to talk and find command interest in between, but couldn’t imagine that a group of 8 to 9 would do the same.
> Either way, I haven’t tried this, so can’t tell


Effectiveness? This is not a business event, just an informal social gathering which you are free to go along to if you wish. As you haven't met up with those who are kindly organising, it might be best not to criticise.  

Considering the amount of posters who complain about not having friends, it surprises me that more of you aren't jumping at the opportunity to meet others who are clearly open to friendship. :confused2:

-


----------



## Dubai 2106

Elphaba said:


> Effectiveness? This is not a business event, just an informal social gathering which you are free to go along to if you wish. As you haven't met up with those who are kindly organising, it might be best not to criticise.
> 
> Considering the amount of posters who complain about not having friends, it surprises me that more of you aren't jumping at the opportunity to meet others who are clearly open to friendship. :confused2:
> 
> -



I was relying on you sharp thinking and of you being snappy to define the word effectiveness in a proper way 

I didn’t know that making comments or asking is considered kind of criticism


----------



## dizzyizzy

Yoga girl said:


> SO far i have only seen 3 max 4 people saying they are coming and sending PMs..... 7 or 8?? Seems ambitious. There are lots of people saying they are lonely but those who actually do something about it and turn up are very few. And to be honest i find that a bit strange. Dont you?


Yogagirl,

just from my own experience, a lot of people say "yeah i wanna go", you give them your phone number, make arrangements to meet them, etc, and then very few actually show up. There is a large group of us who met this way through this forum, so we started organising weekly meet ups, but after some time it just got tiring to be sharing our contact info with all these people who would not show up, so we stopped doing it.

so i guess my point is, don't get too discouraged if some don't show up  i am glad i was involved in the meet ups at some point, and I wouldn't have met any of my close friends if it wasn't because I made that effort.

Have fun!


----------



## Roy_Boy

Yoga girl said:


> We are meeting tomorrow evening around 5ish at MoE for coffee and then a film. No details yet. Will let u know!


That's great Yoga_Girl. I would be able to go a bit later, at about 6. I am still new here and need to sort a few things tomorrow in the afternoon. I believe I still cannot send PM's, I'll try and if I can I'll give you my number. If not, I'd appreciate if you can send me yours or whoever is organising it.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba

Roy_Boy said:


> That's great Yoga_Girl. I would be able to go a bit later, at about 6. I am still new here and need to sort a few things tomorrow in the afternoon. I believe I still cannot send PM's, I'll try and if I can I'll give you my number. If not, I'd appreciate if you can send me yours or whoever is organising it.
> 
> Thanks!


Your PM facility was automatically activated after your 5th post.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would think that more people would come out as well, with the number who says they are looking for friends. And that girls are actually going to be involved, I would think would draw out some of the girls that maybe wouldnt go. It seems quite strange that more people are not saying they are going to meetup. 

If you guys do something on a Sun, Mon or Tuesday, I would come out but no normal days off... Enjoy your guys meetup!!


----------



## Roy_Boy

Elphaba said:


> Your PM facility was automatically activated after your 5th post.
> 
> -


Just noticed that and pm'ed Yoga_Girl.

What are the venues you guys thinking of? Forgot to mention that I am going to a birthday party at 10 so I would only join for the chatting and not the cinema, which should suffice plenty!  I live in the Springs and will be shooting off later to JBR.

Anyway look forward to meeting ya people, the more the merrier.

Roy


----------



## Roy_Boy

Jynxgirl said:


> I would think that more people would come out as well, with the number who says they are looking for friends. And that girls are actually going to be involved, I would think would draw out some of the girls that maybe wouldnt go. It seems quite strange that more people are not saying they are going to meetup.
> 
> If you guys do something on a Sun, Mon or Tuesday, I would come out but no normal days off... Enjoy your guys meetup!!


Yeah I am surprised at that seeing how popular this thread is.


----------



## Yoga girl

Roy_Boy said:


> Yeah I am surprised at that seeing how popular this thread is.


I am surprised too but do u know more girls than guys turned up last time? And that girls tend to be more quiet but get on with things while guys tend to talk and that's it?
So far it should be 4 or 5 of us.....and about half and half!


----------



## Roy_Boy

Yoga girl said:


> I am surprised too but do u know more girls than guys turned up last time? And that girls tend to be more quiet but get on with things while guys tend to talk and that's it?
> So far it should be 4 or 5 of us.....and about half and half!


More girls than guys? Well that's welcoming as I know quite a few guys here in Dubai by now but not girls. More ladies feel free to come along, I personally ain't that ugly, I promise.


----------



## Elphaba

If there are five people, I want to know about the half & half person! 

-


----------



## Roy_Boy

Roy_Boy said:


> More girls than guys? Well that's welcoming as I know quite a few guys here in Dubai by now but not girls. More ladies feel free to come along, I personally ain't that ugly, I promise.


Oh, and I don't give a rat's ass about football (soccer for you americanas), which is a sin seeing that I am from Spain.


----------



## Yoga girl

Elphaba said:


> If there are five people, I want to know about the half & half person!
> 
> -


There is one whose identity we dont know about! a friend of a friend....
Anyhow seems there should be a few people if everyone turns up!
And yeah rain is scheduled... that is why we suggested a mall cafe rather than a nice outdoor one!


----------



## Roy_Boy

Elphaba said:


> If there are five people, I want to know about the half & half person!
> 
> -


She's got a point. Unveil the halved person lady!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maybe its a little person  





(If it is, I am calling in sick!!!!!!) 

Please dont think terrible of me for that!!!


----------



## Melody

I wonder why can't we meet this time and get to know each other, and then come up with better plans for next meetings?!

As for effectiveness, I feel like surrounded by Quality Control Team analyzing every word and intentions of others.... guys, let's be cool and take a risk! life is short. Too short for analyzing too much.

Hope to see more than 4 people tomorrow


----------



## Xpat

When is the meeting again? i belive it's not getting much publicity cos it has to be on seperate thread so ppl can discuss there


----------



## Roy_Boy

So, who's going so far? And I second Melody's suggestion of getting a group tomorrow so that we can decide of better plans for the next week.

Jynxgirl, I thought you weren't going, although I may be reading from another meet up.

Yoga Girl, are you organising this? How about putting up the list of who's going. If I can be of any help, let me know.


----------



## Jynxgirl

IF THERE WAS A 'LITTLE PERSON' I would figure out a way to call in sick (12 hour shifts - the person who has 'off' on my days I work, wouldnt be too happy to find the reason the 'new' person is calling in was to go see a midget  LOL)


----------



## Melody

Roy_Boy said:


> So, who's going so far?
> ...
> Yoga Girl, are you organising this? How about putting up the list of who's going. If I can be of any help, let me know.


How about this? people, please reply and add your name if you are coming. We will meet around 5 pm tomorrow in Mall of Emirates.

1- Yoga Girl
2- Melody
3- ?


----------



## Roy_Boy

Jynxgirl said:


> IF THERE WAS A 'LITTLE PERSON' I would figure out a way to call in sick (12 hour shifts - the person who has 'off' on my days I work, wouldnt be too happy to find the reason the 'new' person is calling in was to go see a midget  LOL)


Yep, working extra hours does not help my reading comprehension abilities.


----------



## Roy_Boy

Melody said:


> How about this? people, please reply and add your name if you are coming. We will meet around 5 pm tomorrow in Mall of Emirates.
> 
> 1- Yoga Girl
> 2- Melody
> 3- ?


1- Yoga Girl
2- Melody
3- Roy_Boy

Are you organising this together with Yoga_girl? Just checking, I am new here and don't know who knows who and the likes.


----------



## Yoga girl

Roy_Boy said:


> 1- Yoga Girl
> 2- Melody
> 3- Roy_Boy
> 
> Are you organising this together with Yoga_girl? Just checking, I am new here and don't know who knows who and the likes.


Yes Melody and i are organising this meet up. Tomorrow at 5 at Second CUp accrors from the cinemas at Mall of the Emirates.
so far the confirmations are:
1- Yoga Girl
2- Melody
3- Roy_Boy
4- Thom (only for coffee)
5 and 6- buddyar with an American friend
7- expat?? (TBC)
and there are another two still pending who havent confirmed.


----------



## markuslives

Yoga girl said:


> Yes Melody and i are organising this meet up. Tomorrow at 5 at Second CUp accrors from the cinemas at Mall of the Emirates.
> so far the confirmations are:
> 1- Yoga Girl
> 2- Melody
> 3- Roy_Boy
> 4- Thom (only for coffee)
> 5 and 6- buddyar with an American friend
> 7- expat?? (TBC)
> and there are another two still pending who havent confirmed.


Nice going Yoga Girl and Melody . You're dragging them out of the woodwork. Hope you all have a good time on the weekend.


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> Nice going Yoga Girl and Melody . You're dragging them out of the woodwork. Hope you all have a good time on the weekend.


Thanks! Hope to see you again next week! Enjoy your camping!


----------



## Melody

markuslives said:


> Nice going Yoga Girl and Melody . You're dragging them out of the woodwork. Hope you all have a good time on the weekend.


hahaaaa ... we are trying! but the glue on the back is too strong ;-)
And thanks, hope you have a good weekend too.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Greetings to all those lovely people around organising and participating in this meet up. I've arrived in Dubai just 2weeks ago and honestly except my elder brother and his family, I don't have anyone that I know in Dubai(uh also a friend from high school whom I haven't seen for 7years).

I hope to join you people today but frankly I haven't been to Mall of the Emirates(though I have seen it from outside) and I have no clue about it's internal structure. I'll be delighted if someone can point out the exact meet up location(cafe, restaurant whatsoever just it's name) and I'll do my best to be there.. I might be joining late in the evening(well maybe even not at all I might just meet up with my friend from high school, just a probability) how am I supposed recognise you people?

Had too many questions along with this long post eh  Anyway just hoping to get to know a couple of friendly nice people.. Cheers everyone..


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb said:


> ....
> 
> Had too many questions along with this long post eh  Anyway just hoping to get to know a couple of friendly nice people.. Cheers everyone..


Hi there,
Sorry I missed your message yesaterday since I wasn't online much. 
Really hope to see you next time. and oh, Dubai is not that big, MOE will see so small to you in a couple of weeks  We will give you detailed direction next time so you feel more comfortable.

Cheers!


----------



## qetadgzcb

*In search of friendly people in Dubai Marina*

Hey to all expats living near/in Dubai Marina.. 

I've moved into Dubai 2 weeks ago and still don't have anyone around except the people from my office.. I would really like to have a coffee or something after work at JBR with someone that I could exchange a couple of words with..

I'm 25 years old by the way(though age is of no importance for me some people might care so I felt the necessity to indicate this). 

Looking forward to meeting new people. Have a great time you all!


----------



## sub0

its been a month now u've posted here for friends and i m very much hoping u must have found atleast one? yeah...


----------



## Elphaba

Please see the meeting people thread.

-


----------



## qetadgzcb

Oh well spent the day watching movies at home again Melodu.. I'm really disappointed that I've missed the meet-up, but anyway I'm hoping to participate in the next one  I'm looking forward it.

Anyway I decided to start a new thread to look for people around Dubai Marina to easily enjoy a coffee in the evening somewhere around JBR and no one has replied yet, except a moderator telling me to dig this thread  I haven't read all posts in this thread yet but I hope people living around the Marina will answer my call )

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb;237717 ...
I decided to start a new thread to look for people around Dubai Marina to easily enjoy a coffee in the evening somewhere around JBR and no one has replied yet...
[/QUOTE said:


> I'll let you know about the next time. I am close to marina and a friend in marina ... so you are not alone. It's just the matter of time to meet up.
> I think few people so far will be going to Barasti this Friday evening. So, watch that thread as well (meeting in Feb 5th).
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## M123

I'm up for meeting some new faces, so will keep a lookout. More of a coffee man than a bar man myself, but whatever the consensus is fine with me.


----------



## Melody

hey qetadgzcb, I'm not sure but I think you need to post few more messages/replies so that the PM gets activated for you. I tried but couldn't PM you.


----------



## qetadgzcb

And by the way my new thread has been moved into this thread by the moderators 

Alright I'll be checking that thread too. And really thanks for being concerned. You're helping me feel better and not completely alone 

And just to note to everyone out there, I'm available for a coffee after work in JBR at all times(sort of). :clap2:

Thanks for everything.. Have a nice day!



Melody said:


> I'll let you know about the next time. I am close to marina and a friend in marina ... so you are not alone. It's just the matter of time to meet up.
> I think few people so far will be going to Barasti this Friday evening. So, watch that thread as well (meeting in Feb 5th).
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Yoga girl

M123 said:


> I'm up for meeting some new faces, so will keep a lookout. More of a coffee man than a bar man myself, but whatever the consensus is fine with me.


Glad to see I'm not the only one! Let's organise a coffee one evening around JBR.

SUggestions everyone?


----------



## qetadgzcb

I'm starting to regain my beleif in humanity again, finally :clap2:

It's fine with no matter when 



Yoga girl said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one! Let's organise a coffee one evening around JBR.
> 
> SUggestions everyone?


----------



## Melody

Hi M123, 
That's exactly why I joined this forum. To meet new faces and hopefully make good friends. Look forward to meeting you in next "coffee" meeting 

to qetadgzcb: Welcome to the city of few thousands "alone" people who feel lonely as well. Hope things change for many of us in 2010 for better.

I'm already craving for coffee!


----------



## sub0

Yoga girl said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one! Let's organise a coffee one evening around JBR.
> 
> SUggestions everyone?



sure go ahead,.... i am IN .., :clap2:


----------



## Melody

Yoga girl said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one! Let's organise a coffee one evening around JBR.
> 
> SUggestions everyone?


Are you trying to form a group that doesn't drink (even coffee), don't go to bars, non smoking, all good habits?!!!!!
That's not fair! Leave room for me


----------



## M123

Sounds good people, I'm not phenomonally familiar with JBR (I've been there only a couple of times) but if one of the local people can suggest somewhere maybe this week will be fine with me post-work? or earlier at the weekend.

Available via pm too if details are to be exchanged. How did your last coffee go?


----------



## qetadgzcb

I'm really looking forward to meeting you people.. I have the excitement building up already.. I'm fed up calling friends back in my country overnight just to speak with someone..

I believe we're doing our best not to be among those "few thousands alone people" anyway.. Just feeling bad for those who are not as extroverted as we are. Hope if they are watching these forums they'll get the courage to join us 

And about the coffee, I'm enjoying a cup of coffee every evening either in the Marina or the JBR already.. Kind of addicted to coffee :ranger:


----------



## Elphaba

I'm just being nosey, but what part of Turkey are you from qetadgzcb? 

-


----------



## Yoga girl

Melody said:


> Are you trying to form a group that doesn't drink (even coffee), don't go to bars, non smoking, all good habits?!!!!!
> That's not fair! Leave room for me


Dont be stupid!!! What would I do without you? 
But just because we go to Starbucks doesnt mean we need to drink coffee! 
But while you guys go and dance salsa and drink at barasti.... the rest of us can enjoy a nice cup of tea!


----------



## Yoga girl

M123 said:


> Sounds good people, I'm not phenomonally familiar with JBR (I've been there only a couple of times) but if one of the local people can suggest somewhere maybe this week will be fine with me post-work? or earlier at the weekend.
> 
> Available via pm too if details are to be exchanged. How did your last coffee go?


I personally cant commit to anything before Wednesday evening after work... but we could meet then at one of the Starbucks in JBR around 8.30/9ish??
Who's in raise their hands!!:clap2:


----------



## Roy_Boy

Hey guys,

Apologies for making it late last Friday. I had to do quite a few chores in downtown Dubai and thought you guys weren't going to the cinema. Anyway, went into the cinema 30 minutes after you guys were there, watched 10 mins of the movie, didn't like it so I headed off shopping.

By the time you guys finished I spoke to Anna on the phone but I was being held at a telephone shop by a lady from Kyrgyztan who was chatting me up haha (even gave me her number and all).

Too bad I didn't get to meet you, I am not sure if I will be able to make it for the 5th February but I will try my best. I hear you guys are interested in salsa dancing? I am not the best but I can take one of you girls out. I personally like a bit of action rather than cinema though I am not to fuzzy.

Let us know.


----------



## Roy_Boy

Yoga girl said:


> I personally cant commit to anything before Wednesday evening after work... but we could meet then at one of the Starbucks in JBR around 8.30/9ish??
> Who's in raise their hands!!:clap2:


Me too, I am trying to get back to training for competing so I tend to have my weekdays with work followed by training (although back when I had my special girl it was her before training, no arguing haha).

Thursdays are good for me if it is in the evening as I finish early those day (or am supposed to, depending on work volume).


----------



## Yoga girl

What I would like to know is .... where are all the girls again????? Why do they disappear? GIRLS this is your chance to go out, have fun, meet new people in a safe environment... what are you waiting for?


----------



## qetadgzcb

Elphaba; it's alright, no worries  I've been living in Istanbul since birth. But forgive my curiosity, why did you ask, have you been to Turkiye before?

Yoga girl; I'm fine with Wednesday about 8:30.. Though I'm not limiting myself with that since I'm new here I'm OK whenever anyone is 

And in general you people have been getting together for quiet a time I guess.. Sounds nice you know except the part about Salsa, I'm not into dancing lol, just felt embarassed


----------



## Melody

Yoga girl said:


> I personally cant commit to anything before Wednesday evening after work... but we could meet then at one of the Starbucks in JBR around 8.30/9ish??
> Who's in raise their hands!!:clap2:


I'm in! Will be able to join around 9:20. after my salsa class


----------



## Melody

Roy_Boy said:


> ... I hear you guys are interested in salsa dancing? I am not the best but I can take one of you girls out. I personally like a bit of action rather than cinema though I am not to fuzzy.
> 
> Let us know.


correction: you guys! nope, no one so far ... it feels like I ask salsa qustion after the person's name each time!  So I have decided to continue with my classes and not count on anyone here. Unless you wanna start a Salsa group here?!


----------



## markuslives

There's jazz on at the "The Walk" Jumeirah Beach Residence on Wednesday night, so we can always wander over and listen in after or during a cuppa 

Network Jazz Garden


----------



## Roy_Boy

Melody said:


> correction: you guys! nope, no one so far ... it feels like I ask salsa qustion after the person's name each time!  So I have decided to continue with my classes and not count on anyone here. Unless you wanna start a Salsa group here?!


What¿ No one? I guess you are missing some latin fun. I'd be enchanted to take you out or organise something. Where are the classes/places to dance?

My mother showed me how to dance when I was little (it is something ingrained in the culture where I'm from) but I have always gone for other type of music hence I am no expert but surely I can make you move your caderas.

We could discuss this on the next meeting, you coming?


----------



## M123

Yoga girl said:


> I personally cant commit to anything before Wednesday evening after work... but we could meet then at one of the Starbucks in JBR around 8.30/9ish??
> Who's in raise their hands!!:clap2:


Sounds like a plan, I think wednesday is fine by me for a post-work coffee. Hope to see some of you people there. Keep me posted on arrangements.


----------



## Elphaba

qetadgzcb said:


> Elphaba; it's alright, no worries  I've been living in Istanbul since birth. But forgive my curiosity, why did you ask, have you been to Turkiye before?
> 
> Yoga girl; I'm fine with Wednesday about 8:30.. Though I'm not limiting myself with that since I'm new here I'm OK whenever anyone is
> 
> And in general you people have been getting together for quiet a time I guess.. Sounds nice you know except the part about Salsa, I'm not into dancing lol, just felt embarassed


I have spent a lot of time in Turkey, although this was a few years ago. Mainly around Fethiye and Istanbul. I love the country, love the food (& cook a lot of it), although my language skills are very rusty now. (If I said I used to have a Nufus you might understand the reason behind it  ) 

-


----------



## Melody

Roy_Boy said:


> We could discuss this on the next meeting, you coming?


Sure. I will be there this wed.


----------



## Xpat

sry guys could nt meet up with u that day... had meeting to attend, somebody to mentor and then a party.... my throat did hurt after all that singing... will join u guys next week


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> There's jazz on at the "The Walk" Jumeirah Beach Residence on Wednesday night, so we can always wander over and listen in after or during a cuppa
> 
> Network Jazz Garden


Sounds good to me!! I'm in!! And at some stage, maybe not all Wednesday, we could check out the Heritage Village too.


----------



## Yoga girl

M123 said:


> Sounds like a plan, I think wednesday is fine by me for a post-work coffee. Hope to see some of you people there. Keep me posted on arrangements.


I am not sure where the jazz is exactly but i know the heritage village is near the Hilton so I am assuming the jazz will be next to that. Perhaps someone can shed some light on this?

I would suggest 8.30ish at the Starbucks in the middle of the walk which should be the closest. PM me or Markus for more details (ie phone numbers etc).
See ya all on Wednesday!!


----------



## Yoga girl

Melody said:


> correction: you guys! nope, no one so far ... it feels like I ask salsa qustion after the person's name each time!  So I have decided to continue with my classes and not count on anyone here. Unless you wanna start a Salsa group here?!


Go Melody Go!!!! You'll soon have a Salsa group too!!:clap2:


----------



## markuslives

*Starbucks*



Yoga girl said:


> I am not sure where the jazz is exactly but i know the heritage village is near the Hilton so I am assuming the jazz will be next to that. Perhaps someone can shed some light on this?
> 
> I would suggest 8.30ish at the Starbucks in the middle of the walk which should be the closest. PM me or Markus for more details (ie phone numbers etc).
> See ya all on Wednesday!!


Agree - 8.30pm at the Starbucks in the middle of the walk


----------



## qetadgzcb

Elphaba; that's something nice to hear.. and btw I haven't met anyone yet who has tried Turkish cuisine and disliked it  And I get your point my friend hehe

And for me it's agreed on 8:30 this Wednesday at the Starbucks in the middle of the Walk. I hope I can figure out which one that is though


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> Elphaba; that's something nice to hear.. and btw I haven't met anyone yet who has tried Turkish cuisine and disliked it  And I get your point my friend hehe
> 
> And for me it's agreed on 8:30 this Wednesday at the Starbucks in the middle of the Walk. I hope I can figure out which one that is though


It's near where they have the markets on the weekend.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Great, thanks for the help 



markuslives said:


> It's near where they have the markets on the weekend.


----------



## Yoga girl

qetadgzcb said:


> Elphaba; that's something nice to hear.. and btw I haven't met anyone yet who has tried Turkish cuisine and disliked it  And I get your point my friend hehe
> 
> And for me it's agreed on 8:30 this Wednesday at the Starbucks in the middle of the Walk. I hope I can figure out which one that is though


The Starbucks in question is the one next to Au Bon Pain and accross from the large car park near the beach.


----------



## qetadgzcb

And my gratitudes to Yoga girl too 



Yoga girl said:


> The Starbucks in question is the one next to Au Bon Pain and accross from the large car park near the beach.


----------



## sub0

guys comon, lets do have an online msn conference may be or skype, and do fix a time n place ... lets just sum laugh with fresh friends n fresh air...


----------



## MashMoush

Yoga girl said:


> What I would like to know is .... where are all the girls again????? Why do they disappear? GIRLS this is your chance to go out, have fun, meet new people in a safe environment... what are you waiting for?


Hey Yoga girl, I'm a girl that would like to have fun and meet new people in a safe environment! So would love to join on Wednesday too if that's ok..got here a year ago and got myself in a year long relationship and I sadly hanged out mostly with his crowd and didn't form my own friendship groups. Now that it's over I've joined the "thousands of lonely people" in Dubai...oh well, you live you learn and hopefully 2010 will be a new beginning in every sense
So, Wednesday 8.30 at Starbucks in the Marina? Have I got that right?


----------



## Yoga girl

MashMoush said:


> Hey Yoga girl, I'm a girl that would like to have fun and meet new people in a safe environment! So would love to join on Wednesday too if that's ok..got here a year ago and got myself in a year long relationship and I sadly hanged out mostly with his crowd and didn't form my own friendship groups. Now that it's over I've joined the "thousands of lonely people" in Dubai...oh well, you live you learn and hopefully 2010 will be a new beginning in every sense
> So, Wednesday 8.30 at Starbucks in the Marina? Have I got that right?


Another girl!!! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Will love to have you there! There are 3 Starbucks on the JBR Walk. It is the one in the middle next to Au Bon Pain and accross from the large dirt car park near the beach (next to Hilton Hotel).
PM me for contact info!


----------



## qetadgzcb

Yes, at one of the Starbucks shops in the Marina..

As Yoga girl has expressed: The Starbucks in question is the one next to Au Bon Pain and across from the large car park near the beach. 

And as markuslives has expressed; It's near where they have the markets on the weekend. 



MashMoush said:


> Hey Yoga girl, I'm a girl that would like to have fun and meet new people in a safe environment! So would love to join on Wednesday too if that's ok..got here a year ago and got myself in a year long relationship and I sadly hanged out mostly with his crowd and didn't form my own friendship groups. Now that it's over I've joined the "thousands of lonely people" in Dubai...oh well, you live you learn and hopefully 2010 will be a new beginning in every sense
> So, Wednesday 8.30 at Starbucks in the Marina? Have I got that right?


I'm so glad that new people are joining each day :clap2:


----------



## MashMoush

Very glad there are people as welcoming as you guys Think I know which Starbucks you're referring to. Yoga girl has given very good instructions so I should find it easily.
Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow!


----------



## Dubai 2106

can i join and try :ranger:


----------



## qetadgzcb

MashMoush said:


> Very glad there are people as welcoming as you guys Think I know which Starbucks you're referring to. Yoga girl has given very good instructions so I should find it easily.
> Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow!


Well I couldn't agree more with that  I feel really comfortable here though it has only been a couple of days since my registration..




Dubai 2106 said:


> can i join and try :ranger:


Well why would you not.. I hope they have Cafe Verona at that specific Starbucks.. I miss it a lot


----------



## dubaiice

feeling a bit difficult to make new friends from the forums even had tried to attend a few gethering meetings before. but it still sounds great to meet new friends in dubai.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Well never give up trying ) You never know when you'll meet someone that you'll enjoy spending time together as I have great expectations from tonight since being completely alone in a new place is pretty hard and boring.

Hope to see you tonight too!



dubaiice said:


> feeling a bit difficult to make new friends from the forums even had tried to attend a few gethering meetings before. but it still sounds great to meet new friends in dubai.


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb said:


> Well never give up trying ) You never know when you'll meet someone that you'll enjoy spending time together as I have great expectations from tonight since being completely alone in a new place is pretty hard and boring.
> 
> Hope to see you tonight too!


I love your optimism and positivity!  Have great expectations but no quick disappointments 

I'm glad i found this forum on one of my lonely times .... and I already made great friends in just 2 weeks


----------



## markuslives

Just wondering if there are any drinking games we can play with coffee :-D


----------



## M123

Sounds like it'll be a popular coffee, will look forward to meeting you all. The forum should charge starbucks for advertising.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Melody: well life is short so one has to live it in the best way possible.. In my opinion this goes through thinking and living positive.. Why should one bother him/herself with the opposite?? 

markuslives; well my friend if one has too much coffee made from highly caffeinated beans prepared in a dense manner then the metabolism rate will jump up and in the end if you force it too much you might feel kind of dizzy in a way similar to the effect of alcohol.. Might be worth trying


----------



## buddyab

> I'm glad i found this forum on one of my lonely times .... and I already made great friends in just 2 weeks


Melody you must be careful from this fast known friend 
we must know the people from staying carefully with them this is not your city if only one bad person in the group you will have problems in ...........

Just we must slow down before every thing


----------



## Melody

buddyab said:


> Melody you must be careful from this fast known friend
> we must know the people from staying carefully with them this is not your city if only one bad person in the group you will have problems in ...........
> 
> Just we must slow down before every thing


  While you are right, I prefer taking risks and seeing the half-full glass. Not only I am old enough, and have lived in different countries, but also I believe in this famouse quote - more of a motto:
"If I ever get to live my life all over again, I'd dare to make more mistakes" 

Happy making-friends-day!
Cheers! :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba

buddyab said:


> Melody you must be careful from this fast known friend
> we must know the people from staying carefully with them this is not your city if only one bad person in the group you will have problems in ...........
> 
> Just we must slow down before every thing



Do stop being so negative. People are meeting safely in public places & I am sure Melody is not daft enough to put herself in any danger. 

-


----------



## qetadgzcb

I agree with Elphaba on this.. We're all grown ups not 18 year old teens.. I believe everyone is old and mature enough to know where they should stand. I don't see any point in acting like a doomsayer though honestly I'm not implying that you're one(just making sure I'm not misunderstood) 



buddyab said:


> Melody you must be careful from this fast known friend
> we must know the people from staying carefully with them this is not your city if only one bad person in the group you will have problems in ...........
> 
> Just we must slow down before every thing


----------



## Toot

Hey Stella, I've been here 7 months and yet to meet meaningful friends...drop me a line if you're still alone and we can meet for coffee.


----------



## markuslives

What a good night out...Grande Cappucino, soothing Jazz tones, and great group of people to mingle with


----------



## qetadgzcb

A real relaxing nigh out.. Nice weather, delicious coffee, nice music and most importantly great people.. Although I was mostly quiet I really enjoyed every bit of it.. Thanks everyone :thumb:

And btw, we had quite a discussion on Elphaba's gender.. I think time has come for him/her to shed some light on us


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> A real relaxing nigh out.. Nice weather, delicious coffee, nice music and most importantly great people.. Although I was mostly quiet I really enjoyed every bit of it.. Thanks everyone :thumb:
> 
> And btw, we had quite a discussion on Elphaba's gender.. I think time has come for him/her to shed some light on us


He's a lady


----------



## M123

Was nice meeting you all last night. Good to see some chilled out people.

Well done to Yoga Lady for taking the initiative, hopefully will see you all soon.


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> He's a lady


Well Yoga girl and me insist that Elphaba is a guy but M123 and Melody are 100% sure Elphaba is a lady.. 

I'm wondering if I post a newt thread with a poll on this issue would Elphaba hate me


----------



## Melody

markuslives said:


> What a good night out...Grande Cappucino, soothing Jazz tones, and great group of people to mingle with


100% agree. it was a very peaceful and relaxing time, and I look forward to seeing you guys again soon. I promise to be ontime next time 

For those who missed it, well, you missed a great time with beautiful minded people. 
we are going to charge membership from now on, since we are having more and more overqualified people showing up


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb said:


> Well Yoga girl and me insist that Elphaba is a guy but M123 and Melody are 100% sure Elphaba is a lady..
> 
> I'm wondering if I post a newt thread with a poll on this issue would Elphaba hate me


Dear friend,

It was nice to know you in this short time. Since you are playing with fire, I feel sad to see your membership discontinued by the moderator.

God Bless, and see you online with a different username


----------



## buddyab

so it was nice ? mmmmm iwas busy i couldn't flow you

see you next time maybe on Friday


----------



## Elphaba

qetadgzcb said:


> Well Yoga girl and me insist that Elphaba is a guy but M123 and Melody are 100% sure Elphaba is a lady..
> 
> I'm wondering if I post a newt thread with a poll on this issue would Elphaba hate me


Poll or not, I think I know the answer to that one! Why would you think I was a bloke? Female username & avatar. 

Most odd. :confused2::confused2:

-


----------



## qetadgzcb

Elphaba said:


> Poll or not, I think I know the answer to that one! Why would you think I was a bloke? Female username & avatar.
> 
> Most odd. :confused2::confused2:
> 
> -


Well I never thought about your username.. I feel embarrassed now, wizard of oz, never even came anywhere near my mind  and honestly I just noticed that I've never looked at your avatar in detail 

Well it seems that Melody and M123 win the bet 

And Melody, I was expecting some kind of holy ban from the forum, she's more fair than I expected


----------



## Elphaba

qetadgzcb said:


> Well I never thought about your username.. I feel embarrassed now, wizard of oz, never even came anywhere near my mind  and honestly I just noticed that I've never looked at your avatar in detail
> 
> Well it seems that Melody and M123 win the bet
> 
> And Melody, I was expecting some kind of holy ban from the forum, she's more fair than I expected


Tsk! I haven't decided what spell to use yet....

-


----------



## MashMoush

Hey everyone, really nice meeting you all and looking forward to the next meeting! xoxox


----------



## Yoga girl

It was a great evening out last night. Thank you for everyone who turned up. We have to meet up again soon!

I am glad the people were all easy going and positive! It is nice to be able to relax even with strangers... 

Ok so I even lost my first bet....  YOu can't have everything in life!!! 

Where next? (yes we know Melody wants to go salsa dancing !) Ideas are all welcome.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Since I'm the newbie in the group don't expect any suggestions from me 

But I don't want to spend the weekend nights doing nothing especially since nightlife is great in Dubai.. I don't want to be the guy enjoying his beer in Barasti by himself again this week.. I will definitely say yes to any event for the weekend :clap2:

Btw people are talking about meeting in Barasti tomorrow on another thread but considering even last night at least 3people didn't show up I can't be sure if anyone will show up at all


----------



## MashMoush

I'll join you for a Barasti beer anytime



qetadgzcb said:


> Since I'm the newbie in the group don't expect any suggestions from me
> 
> But I don't want to spend the weekend nights doing nothing especially since nightlife is great in Dubai.. I don't want to be the guy enjoying his beer in Barasti by himself again this week.. I will definitely say yes to any event for the weekend :clap2:
> 
> Btw people are talking about meeting in Barasti tomorrow on another thread but considering even last night at least 3people didn't show up I can't be sure if anyone will show up at all


----------



## qetadgzcb

And there's a great Barasti fan 



MashMoush said:


> I'll join you for a Barasti beer anytime


----------



## chunkykitty

love to go for Salsa, is it on Tuesday nite? will try to sneak out and let my hubby to do babysitting


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> And there's a great Barasti fan


I am strongly considering going to Barasti's on Friday night. So stay in touch if you don't mind hanging with an Aussie


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> I am strongly considering going to Barasti's on Friday night. So stay in touch if you don't mind hanging with an Aussie


An Aussie???? What are you doing in the European/ American friends thread???? How did you sneak in??
Thinking about it.... will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Dubai 2106

go for beach volly ball


----------



## chunkykitty

any takers to teach me a SALSA Moves?


----------



## markuslives

Melody is the one with the salsa moves


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> I am strongly considering going to Barasti's on Friday night. So stay in touch if you don't mind hanging with an Aussie


Tonight definitely I'll be in Barasti, it'll be nice enjoying a couple of drinks after the coffee experience  We'll stay in contact my good Australian friend


----------



## qetadgzcb

Yoga girl said:


> An Aussie???? What are you doing in the European/ American friends thread???? How did you sneak in??
> Thinking about it.... will let you know tomorrow.


Haha I like you being mean  Hope to see you tonight too


----------



## sharaan

*u met yr match*



funfunfun said:


> hello, i am lily, i've been in dubai for quite sometime but have been very busy with work:ranger:, so i decided to change the routine and have more fuuuuun i do have friends and would like to make some new friends as well who share the same interestlane: if you are interested drop me an e-mail
> 
> sorry if i used to wrong page to post this, i'm very new at this thing
> Rgrds
> Lily



hi lily,
i am nael ..i have been in the country for one year..and would be lovely to meet new people..if u r interested let me know


----------



## jojo

Keep in mind that this forum is really about information, advise etc and not a dating or friendship agency. So dont get "carried away" lol


Jo xxx


----------



## markuslives

What time are people going to be at Barasti's tonight?


----------



## Melody

funfunfun said:


> hello, i am lily, i've been in dubai for quite sometime but have been very busy with work:ranger:, so i decided to change the routine and have more fuuuuun i do have friends and would like to make some new friends as well who share the same interestlane: if you are interested drop me an e-mail
> 
> sorry if i used to wrong page to post this, i'm very new at this thing
> Rgrds
> Lily


Hi Lily,
Welcome! I am surprised nobody has answered you with information about our previous meetings and the one today! 
Please read the last 2 pages of these 2 threads: meeting people and finding friends - meeting on Feb 5th
A group of members here will be at Barasti at 5 pm and onwards. Please show up if you are free. you can send pm to "justforus" who organized it.
cheers!


----------



## qetadgzcb

Thanks to all those joining us at Barasti this night, it was just too much fun that I had a hard time handling it 

Just by judging this night I believe a whole lot more fun is awaiting us!! Thanks for the great evening : ))

p.s. Melody please don't assassinate markuslives we like him, he's a good guy


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> Thanks to all those joining us at Barasti this night, it was just too much fun that I had a hard time handling it
> 
> Just by judging this night I believe a whole lot more fun is awaiting us!! Thanks for the great evening : ))
> 
> p.s. Melody please don't assassinate markuslives we like him, he's a good guy


I am also working on a list of ideas for Valentines day that involve bean bags


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> I am also working on a list of ideas for Valentines day that involve bean bags


Just google "romantic bean bags" it'll help


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> Just google "romantic bean bags" it'll help


hahahaha can u buy one and get one free


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> hahahaha can u buy one and get one free


Oh man I feel like we're in deep trouble.. Better start erasing our tracks already


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb said:


> ...
> p.s. Melody please don't assassinate markuslives we like him, he's a good guy


OK. Since you asked, only for you, I will leave his head above the ground when I burry him! so he can still talk


----------



## Melody

qetadgzcb said:


> Oh man I feel like we're in deep trouble.. Better start erasing our tracks already


You too!! Your heads will be next to each other!! Then you don't have to post things, you can just whisper


----------



## markuslives

Melody said:


> You too!! Your heads will be next to each other!! Then you don't have to post things, you can just whisper


you Geminis are always trying to cause trouble hehe.

By the way did anyone see the girl in the blue jeans and shirt? There was no-one at Barastis that fit that description . Our group of 12 people had a great time though over a casual meal and drinks :lol:


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> you Geminis are always trying to cause trouble hehe.
> 
> By the way did anyone see the girl in the blue jeans and shirt? There was no-one at Barastis that fit that description . Our group of 12 people had a great time though over a casual meal and drinks :lol:


So strange that no girl was wearing blue jeans and shirts yesterday at Barasti... It would have been so easy for us to notice her if she had been there  It was still cool though, except that everyone has started to build up some sort of secret hatred against each other slowly.. It was like watching "The Young and the Restless" 




Melody said:


> You too!! Your heads will be next to each other!! Then you don't have to post things, you can just whisper


Come on melody you should include beanbags at some point in your plans, be creative, I have belief in you :heh:


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> So strange that no girl was wearing blue jeans and shirts yesterday at Barasti... It would have been so easy for us to notice her if she had been there  It was still cool though, except that everyone has started to build up some sort of secret hatred against each other slowly.. It was like watching "The Young and the Restless"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on melody you should include beanbags at some point in your plans, be creative, I have belief in you :heh:


Melody will probably use the bean bag to sit on top of our heads


----------



## buddyab

do you know what is the silly thing ?,,,,,, that i was there yesterday with my friend and i didn't see any one from this website but i saw the girl in the blue jeans and shirt 
can you imagine that ..........!!!!!!!!! and i had a good time with her she was very cute


----------



## markuslives

buddyab said:


> do you know what is the silly thing ?,,,,,, that i was there yesterday with my friend and i didn't see any one from this website but i saw the girl in the blue jeans and shirt
> can you imagine that ..........!!!!!!!!! and i had a good time with her she was very cute


What time was that buddyab, and where exactly were u sitting? We were there in a group and didn't see you or the girl in the blue jeans and shirt. You sure you weren't smoking sheisha and thought you were there . I have heard that sheisha can have that affect on people.

There was a lot of girls in blue jeans and shirt. Which one were you with? The one with black hair or blonde hair or possibly no hair? Did she have two legs or just one


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> What time was that buddyab, and where exactly were u sitting? We were there in a group and didn't see you or the girl in the blue jeans and shirt. You sure you weren't smoking sheisha and thought you were there . I have heard that sheisha can have that affect on people.
> 
> There was a lot of girls in blue jeans and shirt. Which one were you with? The one with black hair or blonde hair or possibly no hair? Did she have two legs or just one


Hey markuslives I've heard some speculations about some third leg btw, just rumors though


----------



## markuslives

qetadgzcb said:


> Hey markuslives I've heard some speculations about some third leg btw, just rumors though


You might have been smoking the same Sheisha as Buddyab when you heard it. Was it the cherry one


----------



## buddyab

HALO how you can see me if you don't know me ? ohhhhh i forget i am superstar i am very famous all people know me and i was hidin with my blue jeans girl t not let all people come to ask me are you buddyab
i think you was smoking shisha (nargila) 
and what about your group 12 i didn't see this are you sure
i was with my 2 friends maybe if i see you next time i can recognize your face


----------



## markuslives

buddyab said:


> HALO how you can see me if you don't know me ? ohhhhh i forget i am superstar i am very famous all people know me and i was hidin with my blue jeans girl t not let all people come to ask me are you buddyab
> i think you was smoking shisha (nargila)
> and what about your group 12 i didn't see this are you sure
> i was with my 2 friends maybe if i see you next time i can recognize your face


The people I was with know what you look like. Maybe you can send me lots of text messages and calls so we can have dinner together . But only if u feel safe with strange people. 

I have heard there are people (single men) who are calling and texting the women all the time about meeting up. I hope they feel safe about it bcos u have to be very careful. I know u will be safe with me


----------



## buddyab

ohhhhhhhhh you know me and you know what i think who told you about me ?
you surprised me ok man if you want i will finish my work today after hard work and i must have a lunch/dinner after work so i'll invite you if you want 
i"ll send a PM ok
and you must know about arabic country (if you don't know every words here my government see and watch it )
salam


----------



## AndyGrand

*Nasemi Beach*

Hey Stella,
You might wana try Nasemi Beach (Atlantis) on Fridays btw 12-7 pm , people are happy with couple of cocktails & good music in the background (mostly) if the weather is nice enjoy a sun tan and let others do the talking 

Also I normally through a BBQ every other weekend you are welcome if you promise not to eat too much or bring your own  there are always new ppl..Will let you know the next one...

Andy


----------



## qetadgzcb

buddyab said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you know me and you know what i think who told you about me ?
> you surprised me ok man if you want i will finish my work today after hard work and i must have a lunch/dinner after work so i'll invite you if you want
> i"ll send a PM ok
> and you must know about arabic country (if you don't know every words here my government see and watch it )
> salam


You're just making me curious about how troubled you are?? Man why do you feel threatened or intimidated for nothing?? Just chill, this kind of behavior isn't going to get you anywhere.. 

Only a piece of advice...


----------



## Yoga girl

qetadgzcb said:


> Thanks to all those joining us at Barasti this night, it was just too much fun that I had a hard time handling it
> 
> Just by judging this night I believe a whole lot more fun is awaiting us!! Thanks for the great evening : ))
> 
> p.s. Melody please don't assassinate markuslives we like him, he's a good guy


It was great wasnt it?? Ok so who's organising the next one?:confused2:


----------



## Yoga girl

markuslives said:


> you Geminis are always trying to cause trouble hehe.
> 
> By the way did anyone see the girl in the blue jeans and shirt? There was no-one at Barastis that fit that description . Our group of 12 people had a great time though over a casual meal and drinks :lol:


DIdnt you see her last post? SHe announced a few hours before that she would be wearing a T Shirt dress. Now, I am a woman but I have trouble thinking exactly what that looks like.. so I cant imagine any poor guys actually recognising one if it hit them in the face!
Yeah it was a great group and watching the bean bag crowd was fun too? wasnt it? I cant wait for the Valentine's night out!


----------



## qetadgzcb

Yoga girl said:


> It was great wasnt it?? Ok so who's organising the next one?:confused2:


Well if you don't want to be stuck with Barasti again I suggest you'd better not let me organize it  You know, it's Valentine's and I think you wouldn't want to be at Barasti near the beach sitting(or trying to be seated properly) on beanbags :angel:


----------



## Yoga girl

qetadgzcb said:


> Well if you don't want to be stuck with Barasti again I suggest you'd better not let me organize it  You know, it's Valentine's and I think you wouldn't want to be at Barasti near the beach sitting(or trying to be seated properly) on beanbags :angel:


Oh no beanbags? Shame cause we saw a guy with a big heart (and I am serious) shaped cushion walking home on JBR last night and i stopped him to ask where we can get one! 
SO how about some hot air ballooning? I can then watch you and Markus's heads sticking out of the sand once Melody has finished with you!? Especially the Taurus...:eyebrows:


----------



## buddyab

hi all iam very hungry right now iam waitting to finish my work after 3 hours so who is coming with me to have a lunch/dinner ?

be sure i will nt pay lllllllllll


----------



## Yoga girl

buddyab said:


> do you know what is the silly thing ?,,,,,, that i was there yesterday with my friend and i didn't see any one from this website but i saw the girl in the blue jeans and shirt
> can you imagine that ..........!!!!!!!!! and i had a good time with her she was very cute


But she said she would be wearing a shirt dress ,..... not jeans and a t shirt!!:confused2: Are you sure you were with the right girl!


----------



## Yoga girl

Qetadgzcb it is St Valentine's WEEKEND not day. Please make a note of that some people are a bit touchy about that... 

DOes anyone know what a group of single expats can do for st Valentine's Weekend that does not involve: bean bags, arabic food, digging holes in the sand to bury fellow expats, and big hearts???? Please come forth and share with me! 
I am "stuck"with the event management part again....


----------



## Yoga girl

buddyab said:


> hi all iam very hungry right now iam waitting to finish my work after 3 hours so who is coming with me to have a lunch/dinner ?
> 
> be sure i will nt pay lllllllllll


SO much for Arabic hospitality!  Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## buddyab

yoga girl where were you yesterday ? mmmm i think you was in a big party that is why you forget us 
qetadgzcb you talk so much mmmmm and from 1 week i see you smoking a cigarette and you don't finish it yet - renew the pic 

still no one will come to have Arabic food with me ? still 2 and half hours Yalah come


----------



## qetadgzcb

Well markuslives perhaps you're right, I have to stay away from Sheisha I guess.. Btw is this forum for real or am I under the influence of Sheisha right now?? :doh:


I apologize for this huge mistake Yoga girl, it's Valentine's weekend you're right, I don't want to offend anyone :fear: Hot air ballooning is a nice idea but I'm not sure I can dare take that trip with Melody, she's kind of sneaky(oh my God she really is going to kill me soon, please someone ban me from the forum I just can't stop, my life is in grave danger )

I think you just need a little bit more experience and soon you can start your own company.. "Private event management for special occasions by Yoga girl" Stop asking for ideas, I believe markuslives has already given you more ideas than 10people alone can provide :clap2:

And I suspect there's something fishy going on about the shirt dress, jeans and tshirt or whatever  We should get a private investigator for this hehe


----------



## qetadgzcb

buddyab said:


> yoga girl where were you yesterday ? mmmm i think you was in a big party that is why you forget us
> qetadgzcb you talk so much mmmmm and from 1 week i see you smoking a cigarette and you don't finish it yet - renew the pic
> 
> still no one will come to have Arabic food with me ? still 2 and half hours Yalah come


Hehe I'm happy with my hand rolled tobacco, it's not a cigarette, just for your information  And why should I renew it, at least I'm using an avatar contrary to many others 

I'd love to join you for lunch/dinner but unfortunately I've got some errands to run, hopefully next time


----------



## qetadgzcb

buddyab said:


> yoga girl where were you yesterday ? mmmm i think you was in a big party that is why you forget us
> qetadgzcb you talk so much mmmmm and from 1 week i see you smoking a cigarette and you don't finish it yet - renew the pic
> 
> still no one will come to have Arabic food with me ? still 2 and half hours Yalah come


The funny thing is I though this forum(just like many others) is for talking/sharing/discussing etc.. So I'm really curious why would you be bothered from me talking(and anyway am I really talking so much, help me out people??).. Nobody is forcing you to read my posts as far as I know anyway, just get along!


----------



## qetadgzcb

buddyab said:


> xxxxxxxx


I find it very impolite to use a language that others can't understand.. For others this translates as;

How are you?
I told you I like speaking more (or, I told you I like to speak more[not a proper usage of Turkish btw, I can't be sure what he meant])
I want to see you

So then you'll join us on one of our meet-ups and we'll be acquainted with each other..


----------



## buddyab

Marhaba
i wanted to tell you that in my city more people know turky and i know a little bit 
but i was wrong i wanted to say that - i told you you like to speak more - not me 

see you soon with the group and with a blue t.shirt girl


----------



## sherif_d

*good evening every body ...

i'm a new expat at Dubai just 9 month and i working at media failed as an Assistant director .. i want to know some friends those who are westerns or americans ( to be honest with you ) i want to improve my conversation skill and to gain my self confedence and first of all to have a good friends boys or girls ..

i'm living in Albarsha and i'll be so glad to meet you my friends . 

thanks alot *


----------



## markuslives

buddyab said:


> ohhhhhhhhh you know me and you know what i think who told you about me ?
> you surprised me ok man if you want i will finish my work today after hard work and i must have a lunch/dinner after work so i'll invite you if you want
> i"ll send a PM ok
> and you must know about arabic country (if you don't know every words here my government see and watch it )
> salam


You are absolutely right buddy. The government does see and watch everything, including text messages and phone calls. Thankfully this (your) country protects women from unwanted attention . That is one reason I love the UAE. It protects women.


----------



## qetadgzcb

sherif_d said:


> *good evening every body ...
> 
> i'm a new expat at Dubai just 9 month and i working at media failed as an Assistant director .. i want to know some friends those who are westerns or americans ( to be honest with you ) i want to improve my conversation skill and to gain my self confedence and first of all to have a good friends boys or girls ..
> 
> i'm living in Albarsha and i'll be so glad to meet you my friends .
> 
> thanks alot *


Just follow this thread and you'll catch a meet-up soon I think  and welcome abroad..


----------



## markuslives

AndyGrand said:


> Hey Stella,
> You might wana try Nasemi Beach (Atlantis) on Fridays btw 12-7 pm , people are happy with couple of cocktails & good music in the background (mostly) if the weather is nice enjoy a sun tan and let others do the talking
> 
> Also I normally through a BBQ every other weekend you are welcome if you promise not to eat too much or bring your own  there are always new ppl..Will let you know the next one...
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy, I think you might be wasting your time with Stella. An Italian lady contacted her in Italian, and she has never responded. That is now over 400 posts ago. But good luck anyway. A few of the girls will be interested to know if she manages to turn up after putting up the initial message that started this post :clap2:


----------



## Melody

markuslives said:


> Melody will probably use the bean bag to sit on top of our heads


I love it how you put ideas in my head on how to torture you the way you deserve!  I might even use the big stuffed-heart pillow on the valentines "weekend" to take revenge ... heeeheehee:heh::heh:


----------



## markuslives

Melody said:


> I love it how you put ideas in my head on how to torture you the way you deserve!  I might even use the big stuffed-heart pillow on the valentines "weekend" to take revenge ... heeeheehee:heh::heh:


If I am to be assassinated, it will be the weapon of my choice haha :boxing:


----------



## qetadgzcb

Melody said:


> I love it how you put ideas in my head on how to torture you the way you deserve!  I might even use the big stuffed-heart pillow on the valentines "weekend" to take revenge ... heeeheehee:heh::heh:


Nooooooooo, anything Melody, anything but the big stuffed-heart pillow :yuck:


----------



## M123

markuslives said:


> Hey Andy, I think you might be wasting your time with Stella. An Italian lady contacted her in Italian, and she has never responded. That is now over 400 posts ago. But good luck anyway. A few of the girls will be interested to know if she manages to turn up after putting up the initial message that started this post :clap2:


I guess she can take comfort in the credit that she got the ball rolling 

Wherever you are stella, your contribution will be remembered by many on this board


----------



## Deena

*thought it would be easy*

Hi, i've been here for 2weeks, and moving along, find hard to make friends, cuz lack of people with similier interests. 

hope to find friends, genuine ones that is.. to hang around with..

deena


----------



## markuslives

Deena said:


> Hi, i've been here for 2weeks, and moving along, find hard to make friends, cuz lack of people with similier interests.
> 
> hope to find friends, genuine ones that is.. to hang around with..
> 
> deena


Hi Deena
A few of us are going to Barasti's on Thursday night, and then to dinner on Friday night if you are interested. 
There's usually a couple of girls and a couple of guys. Melody and Yoga girl on the forum will tell you what's happening if you pm them.


----------



## qetadgzcb

Deena said:


> Hi, i've been here for 2weeks, and moving along, find hard to make friends, cuz lack of people with similier interests.
> 
> hope to find friends, genuine ones that is.. to hang around with..
> 
> deena


Welcome both to Dubai(I've been here for a month only and finally I got someone newer than I am ) and the forum :clap2:

Well you're at the right spot.. Just follow this thread and "Valentines Day Weekend Ideas"(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/39508-valentines-day-weekend-ideas.html) thread and you'll meet new people before you know it.. 

We're having a dinner this Friday and it's a nice opportunity for you to meet new people.. Also we'll have something on Thursday night too, try showing up for that one also  You're lucky you don't have to wait for a meeting to be planned, they've already been organised(sort of )

Cheers!


----------



## Yoga girl

Deena said:


> Hi, i've been here for 2weeks, and moving along, find hard to make friends, cuz lack of people with similier interests.
> 
> hope to find friends, genuine ones that is.. to hang around with..
> 
> deena


HI Deena

you are more than welcome to come along to our meetups this weekend!!!! We are always happy to see new people and especially girls!!
PM me or Melody and we will give you all the info!


----------



## qetadgzcb

markuslives said:


> Hi Deena
> A few of us are going to Barasti's on Thursday night, and then to dinner on Friday night if you are interested.
> There's usually a couple of girls and a couple of guys. Melody and Yoga girl on the forum will tell you what's happening if you pm them.


And for your information you need 5 posts(or 3 I'm not sure) for private messages to be enabled.. Participate more then, what are you waiting for


----------



## Yoga girl

qetadgzcb said:


> And for your information you need 5 posts(or 3 I'm not sure) for private messages to be enabled.. Participate more then, what are you waiting for


I believe it is 5 posts.....


----------



## markuslives

Yoga girl said:


> I believe it is 5 posts.....


Or you do what Melody does and just read the contact info on the profile of the username


----------



## Gavtek

Run Deena, before it's too late! I wasn't so lucky


----------



## markuslives

Gavtek said:


> Run Deena, before it's too late! I wasn't so lucky


I told you not to mention Britain Melody


----------



## qetadgzcb

Gavtek said:


> Run Deena, before it's too late! I wasn't so lucky


Hey you've tricked me! Before leaving I made sure you were coming to the next meeting and you looked happy


----------



## Yoga girl

Gavtek said:


> Run Deena, before it's too late! I wasn't so lucky


What do you expect from a guy from Aberdeen???  He's already on the other thread worrying about the football on tv.... no time for us foreigners! Tse!


----------



## Melody

markuslives said:


> I told you not to mention Britain Melody


I was thinking "he proved to be british and not scottish" just a second ago. and then saw that your mind is as evil as mine 
But you know what it means.. Gav officially gave us permission to torture him :heh:

P.S. it's just an internal joke among those who showed up last night. nothing racist. so, please do not misuse this post.


----------



## Gavtek

Yes, it may have been many things, but racist was not one of them 

Was good to meet you all, and good to meet our new Syrian friends too, they were very friendly


----------



## markuslives

Gavtek said:


> Yes, it may have been many things, but racist was not one of them
> 
> Was good to meet you all, and good to meet our new Syrian friends too, they were very friendly


yeah it's a good thing the waiter gave us the extra table. It was a bit hard to fit 14 people around just one table


----------



## buddyab

> Was good to meet you all, and good to meet our new Syrian friends too, they were very friendly


about whom you are talking do you have syrian friends oh now i want to come now from which city they are ?



> It was a bit hard to fit 14 people around just one table


oh no really you are talking 12 person will come oh god and i will come with 2 friends that means 15 ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## SBP

Yoga girl said:


> I have lived in many places and studied for short or long periods in other countries before and I can tell you that nothign compares to Dubai and how difficult it seems here to be able to make friends. Sure I meet lots of people every day through work etc... but actually making friends is a different matter. And i am sure all the single people out there know exactly how it feels to have no one to talk to or do fun things with in the evenings and at weekends here. I have friends all over the world... and only one person I can truly call a friend here after over a year.
> Many acuaintances but most of them are married or have different interests or a job that has different hours to mine...so actually planning an evening out becomes difficult at the best of times. It isnt a question of effort. And I think taking the time to join forums like this one and seeking friends can be classified as making an effort. One of many things that can be done. As a woman I find it harder to just go out there on my own all the time. I have however done that many times.... but it isnt easy especially if your interests dont lie in spending your time at the bar getting drunk. Sure you can go to a gym, the beach, the mall.... but it isnt that easy. I can only guess you are not single.


Hi,

Sorry for very late reply been away. Nope am single but have moved around for work quite a lot and whilst it is tough at the beginning it usually becomes easier. Might be different for girls though I appreciate


----------



## charan41182

*re:*



stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella



fyi i m staying in bur dubai


----------



## markuslives

charan41182 said:


> fyi i m staying in bur dubai


As I said on an early post to someone else who posted to "Stella". Don't bother. She has disappeared and has never answered a post from an Italian lady when this post first started.
If nothing else she has at least created a thread for other people to meet. Thanks Stella


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think you guys should add a weekly mid week hump day outing  And it be Tuesday


----------



## markuslives

Hump day outing sounds like a good idea


----------



## Xpat

Make sure the chairs and sofas in venue are strong enuf for humpers


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> I think you guys should add a weekly mid week hump day outing  And it be Tuesday


Well as Tuesday is the traditional "Ladies Night" in Dubai, when all the women come out to play and get raucously drunk on free drinks and then, well, lets not go there eh?

Tuesday would be good.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Only our good friend Andy - Turning an innocent hump day into a racously drunk night out!

Love those Haiti manners! How's Mozambique working out for you?


----------



## mobe

Hey peeps,

I'm looking for a decent place in Dubai to relax and chill after my "tiring" working hours, which is 9am to 7pm... any suggestions?


----------



## markuslives

mobe said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> I'm looking for a decent place in Dubai to relax and chill after my "tiring" working hours, which is 9am to 7pm... any suggestions?


Sounds like a leading question, and those hours are exactly the same as most people here except you don't need to start them at 7.30am. So my suggestion is your lounge chair in front of the tv with a cup of lemon tea :clap2:


----------



## mobe

markuslives said:


> Sounds like a leading question, and those hours are exactly the same as most people here except you don't need to start them at 7.30am. So my suggestion is your lounge chair in front of the tv with a cup of lemon tea :clap2:


Much appreciated markuslives... I actually done that many times, except the lemon part 
may as well try that...


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do you want to be around people or alone time? 

I like going to the beach and sitting.


----------



## buddyab

i think we must arrange for beach this time
it was good time last day


----------



## mobe

Phew...! That was fast...


----------



## Beautifulmind

*A friend from UAE*

I live in sharjah, we can hangout when you come here. I also would like to exchange language 

Best,

G











stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


----------



## arual

stella_it84 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Stella and I am new to this forum. I'm 25 years old and I'm from Rome, Italy. I am a Biomedical Technologist and I got to Dubai almost 3 weeks ago. I am still living in a hotel in Bur Dubai while waiting for my company to find an apartment for me. I need to find some friends because, I'll be honest I can't take it anymore over here. Today I spent the whole day by myself in this little hotel room and most of the people are Indians and they don't understand english almost at all. I need someone that I can talk to and go out with. I still haven't seen almost anything about Dubai because being aloneI don't like to go out on my own.
> I hope to get in touch with somebody out there!!
> 
> Stella


Ciao Stella! io sono una donna inglese, da poco, sono qui a Dubai per lavoro. Vivo a Milano in Italia. Vorrei, anche io fare degli amicizie, ma! solo con il sesso femminile; sono felicemente sposata, quindi non cerco relazioni. Se vuoi ci possiamo contattarci privatamente. saluti, Arual

please translate to English as per forum guidelines


----------



## Yoga girl

arual said:


> Ciao Stella! io sono una donna inglese, da poco, sono qui a Dubai per lavoro. Vivo a Milano in Italia. Vorrei, anche io fare degli amicizie, ma! solo con il sesso femminile; sono felicemente sposata, quindi non cerco relazioni. Se vuoi ci possiamo contattarci privatamente. saluti, Arual
> 
> please translate to English as per forum guidelines


Dont waste your time as she wont reply. I already tried this 
SHe disappeared shortly after her initial post. But I cannot complain thanks to this thread I met a number of great people who I can now call friends!

Which area of town do you live in?


----------



## jander13

created a 44 pages epic and never got to see it, how sad!


----------



## SBP

OK, well let's start again. Have been here 2 weeks, like golf, tennis and just chatting about nothing in particular. Staying in Bur Dubai, so if anyone fancies a coffee/beer/whatever then let's meet 

Ta


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> OK, well let's start again. Have been here 2 weeks, like golf, tennis and just chatting about nothing in particular. Staying in Bur Dubai, so if anyone fancies a coffee/beer/whatever then let's meet
> 
> Ta


Hello SBP. I like coffee...sounds like a good idea!


----------



## SBP

pamela0810 said:


> Hello SBP. I like coffee...sounds like a good idea!


There you go!! Where and when? I hear you can get coffee in somewhere called Costa's?


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> There you go!! Where and when? I hear you can get coffee in somewhere called Costa's?


Yes you can and very good coffee too. But open up your horizons a bit...try Starbucks, Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf or even the local "chai" cafe at any Eppco gas station! You pick the place...and feel free to invite your friends along. Always good to meet new people!


----------



## SBP

Very true, where is convenient? Are you a Bur Dubai person? Or are you more Marina?


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Very true, where is convenient? Are you a Bur Dubai person? Or are you more Marina?


Prefer the Marina side. It's a straight drive from work. Looking forward!


----------



## SBP

oooh posh


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> oooh posh


I work in Deira...straight drive = Sheikh Zayed Road! Not so posh now, is it?


----------



## SBP

Er....no Lol I work in Garhoud so maybe coffee at lunchtime?


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Er....no Lol I work in Garhoud so maybe coffee at lunchtime?


Sounds great!


----------



## Saffiechic83

um, hey guys...just saw these posts about meeting up for coffee sometime...I work at Grand Hyatt near Wafi...if anyone would like to meet for a coffee after work - whoever is close 
Can't leave the hotel during lunch, but there's a Starbucks on the corner, abt 2 mins away from the hotel...let me know


----------



## pamela0810

Hey Saffie, great to see you online and posting! It would be lovely to meet for coffee. I'm techinically on vacation (although I'll be working from home), but let's try and meet for coffee soon!


----------



## arual

Hi Saffiech 83,
I am out of Dubai at this moment; as soon as I get back I would love to meet and have coffee.
I will be in touch soon, Arual


----------



## jander13

i work at ras al khor industrial area, i am the real posh!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Posh?? Try Jebel Ali South... when I tell my parents that I work "in the middle of the desert" I literally mean it


----------



## namelesslol

hii, i just moved to the emirates, I'm a 20 year old male coming from california. Its always nice to make new friends in a country with no friends lol


----------



## jander13

> Posh?? Try Jebel Ali South... when I tell my parents that I work "in the middle of the desert" I literally mean it


haha yeah that's really out of the way, i am just amused about where i work because it is like 5-6 mins drive away from the dubai mall but it is a total dump!


----------



## Yoga girl

A bunch of people is meeting up Thursday evening after work to chill out and relax.
If anyone is interested in joinig the group PM me for more details,


----------



## sant1nho

Hey Meee,

Are you from STP? I am also. It looks as if I will be moving to Dubai in coming months. I am here in Dubai right now doing some training!!!!
Do you want to get in touch

I will be going back to the UK this week and hopefully back here in a few weeks time.
Keep cool.

Santinho


----------



## wonderwoman

hi stella

there is a group of us girls going out tonight if you would like to come along pm me and i will give you my number


----------



## Behonest

*Hi Stive*

Hi there,

I found this website randomly and I'm happy finally I could find some true friends here in UAE. I have been living here for 5 years and I have not met any good friend yet.

I am an English teacher and I work at school. Well I am originally from Persia. Perhaps that's the reason people are afraid to make friendship ^_^ 

I really want to have a friend especially from USA/Uk because I LOVE English language and I enjoy having discussion about anything. 
To be honest I am an open-minded female, so that would be great and I appreciate if you make a prompt reply to my request.
Will you be my friend? 

I look forward to hear from you soon

Take care 















stive said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> how you have been
> 
> Im stive and i m 23 y old, and i know that its very hard to find good place for live
> and you are also new in dubai,
> 
> when i came here, i also suffering from this problem,
> i have been here since last 11 months and i m still looking for good friend,
> 
> Here its very hard to find good friend,
> 
> Abt my self
> 
> i m very jolly and belive in god, i like to play guitar and singing
> 
> most of time i go to beach and stay their and play guitar cos still i dont have any friend, I dont know why..........
> 
> 
> would you like to be my friend.......Stellla
> 
> i m waiting your Reply
> 
> Stive
> 
> My Cell No :SNIP/ I hope, we will meet very soon and promiss i will help you as much i can do it for you.
> 
> Trust me i M not like Others Person, I Realy need good friend
> 
> if you think in ur heart you will know that. i m not lying.
> 
> 
> Keep smiling and think positive, Don't take Tension Friend.
> 
> 
> Stive


----------



## markuslives

Behonest said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I found this website randomly and I'm happy finally I could find some true friends here in UAE. I have been living here for 5 years and I have not met any good friend yet.
> 
> I am an English teacher and I work at school. Well I am originally from Persia. Perhaps that's the reason people are afraid to make friendship ^_^
> 
> I really want to have a friend especially from USA/Uk because I LOVE English language and I enjoy having discussion about anything.
> To be honest I am an open-minded female, so that would be great and I appreciate if you make a prompt reply to my request.
> Will you be my friend?
> 
> I look forward to hear from you soon
> 
> Take care


Behonest, there are lots of Persian people in this city that have english speaking friends. There is one I know of on this site, and many others I have met in the last 6 months and are friends with, who also have friends from UK, USA, Australia, and New Zealand. There are other social networking sites that you can access in Dubai that can also give you those links to other nationality groups.

Mark


----------



## dizzyizzy

This thread is quite old, please use this one to introduce yourself to the forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-friends-thread-introduce-yourself-here.html


----------

